# new season of Strictly Come Dancing!



## felixthecat (Aug 28, 2008)

*new series of Strictly Come Dancing!*

Well, its finally been confirmed....

LADIES
Christine Bleakley 
Jodie Kidd 
Cherie Lunghi 
Heather Small 
Lisa Snowdon 
Rachel Stevens 
Gillian Taylforth 
Jessie Wallace 


GENTLEMEN
Andrew Castle 
Tom Chambers 
Phil Daniels 
Mark Foster 
Austin Healey 
Gary Rhodes 
John Sergeant 
Don Warrington 

See here for the pairings

http://www.bbc.co.uk/pressoffice/pressreleases/stories/2008/08_august/28/strictly.shtml


I can't wait - bring it on!!!!


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 28, 2008)

Oooh fabulous! An interesting mix of pleasantly intriguing and hideous slebs this time around...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 28, 2008)

Ooh might have to have a look at this. I like Don Warrington and reckon Mark Foster may be a good mover.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 28, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> Oooh fabulous! An interesting mix of pleasantly intriguing and hideous slebs this time around...



That's what I thought..along with "Who's Chistine Bleakley amd Tom Chambers"

Phil Daniels could be interesting!


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 28, 2008)

As long as Heather Small doesn't get a chance to sing, I'll be happy.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 28, 2008)

I thought this was for celebrities? 

I reckon putting Katona, Glitter and Goody in would liven up the ratings!!


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 28, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That's what I thought..along with "Who's Chistine Bleakley amd Tom Chambers"
> !



I still don't know who those 2 are either


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 28, 2008)

felixthecat said:


> I still don't know who those 2 are either



I'm off to google them, for peace of mind


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 28, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> As long as Heather Small doesn't get a chance to sing, I'll be happy.



I think they should get out the gaffer tape and apply it firmly over her mouth, just in case.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 28, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christine_Bleakley

http://www.bbc.co.uk/drama/holbycity/characters-cast/cast/tomchambers.shtml

Slightly more the wiser...but only just as I don't watch The One Show or Holby City


----------



## Rollem (Aug 28, 2008)

oooh, my madge loves this programme. more evenings of her putting on her "alesha gloves" (long pruple sparkly gloves, ala alesha dixon  ) and coaxing me and her dad off the sofa to dance


----------



## Badger Kitten (Aug 28, 2008)

YES!

I can cope better with summer ending because it means it is STRICTLY TIME!

Dunno who half of them are but Rachel Stevens will probably be the final woman left in. Based on dancing skills and fitness. Not sure if she will come across as charmingly as Alesha last year though, so a man will probably win.

*goes off to google the men*


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 28, 2008)

You never know, Rachel Stevens' years of showbiz training might be undone by her complete lack of anything resembling a personality.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 28, 2008)

I was in a BBC bar at Shepherds Bush a couple of years back with a couple of pals who work there. It was a Saturday night and SCD was showing and whilst we were sat in the bar, in walked various of the stars, including Dazzler Darren Gough. I got all excited and said I was going to say hello but my other half was begging me not to cos she was worried I would show her up.

I told her not to worry, I would just give him a wave as we were leaving shortly. Not to be persuaded otherwise, we finished our drinks and started to walk out and as we passed the great man, I waved and shouted _"Alright Dazzler, good stuff mate"_ and gave him a thumbs-up and a smile. Due to this distraction, I failed to see the knee-high stool in front of me and went flying, knocking tables, drinks and people all over the shop 

We laugh about it now (I think), but I'm banned from celeb spotting.....


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 28, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> You never know, Rachel Stevens' years of showbiz training might be undone by her complete lack of anything resembling a personality.




yes


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 28, 2008)

Series not season! 

You'll be saying it's starting in Fall next.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 28, 2008)

relatively short too, rachel stevens (is she with darren?)

i'm pleased to see jessie wallace, myself.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 28, 2008)

ok - seen th pairings.  poor anton!  is he only ever to partner the 'women of a certain age'?


(((((((((((((((anton)))))))))))))


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 28, 2008)

Anton appears to be fated to always get them, poor love


----------



## Ms T (Aug 28, 2008)

I can hardly wait.  We're away for the first show, so I'll have to remember to record it.  I'm determined to have a Strictly cocktail party this year, as well.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 28, 2008)

Poor Karen, paired with creepmeister Gary Rhodes


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 28, 2008)

Yay! and I have big new fek off telly to watch all the vibrant colours on!

Can't wait!


----------



## zoooo (Aug 28, 2008)

spanglechick said:


> ok - seen th pairings.  poor anton!  is he only ever to partner the 'women of a certain age'?
> 
> 
> (((((((((((((((anton)))))))))))))



Flipping heck!!

I was convinced he would be given a nice young tartlet this year for once. But no.
He'l be out in week 3 again then.

*grumblegrumblegrumble*


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 28, 2008)

Maybe he asks for them. Maybe Anton's a granny grabber!


----------



## zoooo (Aug 28, 2008)

Hee!

No I think he's getting sick of it. Oh well!

I'm off to see which poor female celeb got that sleazy creepy dancer bloke...


----------



## Looby (Aug 28, 2008)

Mark Foster is lovely. I think he and Tom Chambers will be the popular men this year. Bloody Heather Small and Gillian Taylforth though, I can't stand either of them. 

Who has Anton got? I can't be arsed to look.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 28, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Mark Foster is lovely. I think he and Tom Chambers will be the popular men this year. Bloody Heather Small and Gillian Taylforth though, I can't stand either of them.
> 
> Who has Anton got? I can't be arsed to look.



gillan taylforth, innit.  ((((((((((anton)))))))))


----------



## zoooo (Aug 28, 2008)

Poor little love.

Oh well, if he goes out early, it just means more of him on the extra show. Is Claudia doing her little show again??

I hope so!


----------



## Looby (Aug 28, 2008)

spanglechick said:


> gillan taylforth, innit.  ((((((((((anton)))))))))



Oh no, poor Anton.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Aug 29, 2008)

Mark Foster. Yum.  Just googled some more pics of him - and have come over all peculiar 

Only bummer is the first episode is on the same night as PROD and my mate's party! (Wonder if I can persuade my friend to have the telly on?!!? 

Oooh - I can't wait! I would say it helps me get over the end of Summer but since Summer's been so shite it just gives me something to look forward to!


----------



## Melinda (Aug 29, 2008)

Im distinctly annoyed. They are determined to wreck this lovely programme. 

There are some monstrous peple and horror pairings this year. FFS I watch for the lovely clothes and the music and the dancing pros. 
The producers seem to want to turn it into frigging Slebrity Big Brother. Why? Fans would watch it anyway.


----------



## breasticles (Aug 29, 2008)

silver fox mark foster... doing the foxtrot... in a tuxedo. oh yes. just... oh yes. i approve entirely. 

the other contestants? there are _other_ contestants? i really hadnt noticed. 

i will probably get banned from the boards for wantondisplays of objectification after about three weeks at this rate. i think i'd best switch off the internet until christmas.


----------



## onenameshelley (Sep 9, 2008)

Ok i havent watched this before saw one bit with my mum last year and enjoyed it a lot, spangles loves it which makes me think that i will probably love it too. 

So i am going to make a stand against stinky boys and i am going to claim the telly back for one night a week to watch this and then i have something to get all over excited about again. 


Is that Jessie Wallaces proper hair that i saw? Or did they wig her up?


----------



## zoooo (Sep 9, 2008)

I've thought about it, and despite the slightly disappointing guests and pairings, I'm definitely still excited. 
Woo!


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 9, 2008)

onenameshelley said:


> Ok i havent watched this before saw one bit with my mum last year and enjoyed it a lot, spangles loves it which makes me think that i will probably love it too.
> 
> So i am going to make a stand against stinky boys and i am going to claim the telly back for one night a week to watch this and then i have something to get all over excited about again.
> 
> ...



hmm - thing is, it tends to be seven nights a week.  Claudia's show is brilliant for all the training gossip and getting to know the dancers and slebs - that's on BBC2 mon-fri at 6pm(?), then the competition is on saturday and they show the results on sunday.  but iplayer is  your friend.

it's brill, shells - come on in!


----------



## trashpony (Sep 9, 2008)

spanglechick said:


> hmm - thing is, it tends to be seven nights a week.  Claudia's show is brilliant for all the training gossip and getting to know the dancers and slebs - that's on BBC2 mon-fri at 6pm(?), then the competition is on saturday and they show the results on sunday.  but iplayer is  your friend.
> 
> it's brill, shells - come on in!



shells I only watch the weekendy stuff and still enjoy it. But I reckon I could get the foal into the 6pm show - he was hooked on Last Choir Standing


----------



## onenameshelley (Sep 10, 2008)

spanglechick said:


> hmm - thing is, it tends to be seven nights a week.  Claudia's show is brilliant for all the training gossip and getting to know the dancers and slebs - that's on BBC2 mon-fri at 6pm(?), then the competition is on saturday and they show the results on sunday.  but iplayer is  your friend.
> 
> it's brill, shells - come on in!



 well i did watch the whole of Euro2008 without one single complaint so i think i am probably due some girly telly and its not like i watch the soaps or anything like that so i think he gets away almost scott free on the girly telly front, and if he dont like it then i can send the boy to go out to play with your boy, jumpers for goal posts etc.  

I love the fact that the little ones seem to be loving it too, well that and the sequins  oooh i am all overexcited now


----------



## little edge (Sep 10, 2008)

Very excited about this 
I havent made up my mind about what I think of the celebs, but slightly gutted my fave dancer Karen has been lumped with Gary Rhodes 
Going to invite some girlies over to wear spangly dresses and drink sparkly wine for the first episode 

Just want to confirm, is the first episode on Saturday 20th??

YAY!


----------



## zoooo (Sep 10, 2008)

I think so.

But there is an episode this Saturday isn't there? But just as an intro episode before the competition starts, not a proper one...?


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 10, 2008)

little edge said:


> Very excited about this
> I havent made up my mind about what I think of the celebs, but slightly gutted my fave dancer Karen has been lumped with Gary Rhodes
> Going to invite some girlies over to wear spangly dresses and drink sparkly wine for the first episode
> 
> ...



when, shurely, you'll be at PRoD, missus!

even i couldn't miss the only prod in 10 months for strictly!


----------



## little edge (Sep 10, 2008)

Yes, I am planning to come to PROD, but was thinking I would come down after strictly........ 

or else, I can always record it and watch it Sunday morning, either way, its VERY EXCITING!


----------



## onenameshelley (Sep 11, 2008)

spanglechick said:


> when, shurely, you'll be at PRoD, missus!
> 
> even i couldn't miss the only prod in 10 months for strictly!



i am gonna sky plus that one and then watch it sunday


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 15, 2008)

So - did anyone see it on Saturday, introducing all the contestants? Early favourites anyone?

I can't wait to see Mark Foster in his latin costumes


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 15, 2008)

i hope gary rhodes gets knocked out early, the creepy fuck


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 15, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> i hope gary rhodes gets knocked out early, the creepy fuck



Too true. he makes my skin crawl *shudders*

I liked the way they introduced Jodie Kidd  in her old baggy jumper with no make up and weekend hair, mucking out the horses. Damn, it shows you what makeup can do tho. doesn't it!


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Sep 15, 2008)

yes, i found it remarkable that she was on telly with no make up. funny how it should seem so odd. good for her.
rachel stevens wears too much blush but is otherwise gorgeous of course

i went a bit funny over the swimmer. yes please. even though hes way too tall and has over developed pecs. it must be his distinguished hair


----------



## Melinda (Sep 15, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> i hope gary rhodes gets knocked out early, the creepy fuck



There are so many opportunities for terrifying, involuntary body shudderingly creepy moments. 

Close ups of Gary Rhodes' fingers   *shudder* 
Gary Rhodes _wiggling his arse_ and being vaguely sexual  *I can feel the saliva collecting in my mouth* 
Gary Rhodes groping his partner's arse  *faints with revulsion* 

Andrew Castle. ANDREW CASTLE. 

Ive prejudged the women too. I know which ones Im going to loathe to my marrow. 
We are going to have to contend with countless hours of dizzy _'Im so pretty and tiny and cute, please like me_' and moderately less annoying _ 'Wahey, Ive still got it' _ from over exposed has beens. 

I could just about put up with Gary Rhodes and Andrew Castle (after all we survived Dom last year) but weeks of '_Are Jessie Wallace and the S Club7  girl knobbin their partners?'_ will make me cry for the days of Alesha and Jill Halfpenny. 

Only Flavia, Jodie Kidd and Mark foster can rescue this season for me. 

*picks up toys and places them carefully back in her pram.*


----------



## onenameshelley (Sep 15, 2008)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> yes, i found it remarkable that she was on telly with no make up. funny how it should seem so odd. good for her.
> rachel stevens wears too much blush but is otherwise gorgeous of course
> 
> i went a bit funny over the swimmer. yes please. even though hes way too tall and has over developed pecs. it must be his distinguished hair



its defo the hair, i am not normally into blokes like that but even i did dribble a bit. I enjoyed the round up but have not decided anything just yet, although i do suspect that Jessie Wallace could get on my tits quite quickly


----------



## zoooo (Sep 15, 2008)

Melinda said:


> We are going to have to contend with countless hours of dizzy _'Im so pretty and tiny and cute, please like me_'



 (which one is that?)

The swimmer's body is eat-your-own-arm sexy. 

There's no one Gethin level cute though.


----------



## liampreston (Sep 15, 2008)

I so, so, so, so, so wish this show didn't attract me so much.

But it does, every yeah.

Sigh.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 15, 2008)

zoooo said:


> (which one is that?)
> 
> The swimmer's body is eat-your-own-arm sexy.
> 
> There's no one Gethin level cute though.



i thought the doctor-actor might do for that.

btw - i managed to persuade myself claudia would be on this afternoon.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 15, 2008)

Aww. 
You poor wee disappointed thing.

Not long now though!




spanglechick said:


> i thought the doctor-actor might do for that.



He mgiht grow on me, definitely.


----------



## purves grundy (Sep 20, 2008)

oooh that Ola


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 20, 2008)

Yay, Gary Rhodes is _awful_  It's hard to dance convincingly when you have nothing resembling a human soul. Let's hope he gets the boot this week after all.

Not even Ola could pull that catsuit off 

Of the ladies, going on the group performance: Jodie has spent too much time perfecting her emotionless model face, she needs to look lively to be a good dancer; Kat Slater is as wooden as a fleet of longboats.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 21, 2008)

watching it now on iplayer.  wtf is ola wearing.  takes alot to make a woman that beautiful look so utterly dreadful.

edit - she looks like that picture of an anaconda that's eaten an alligator.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 21, 2008)

i love lilia's frock.  and don warrington's voice - wow - knee spins - he's 56!.


----------



## Melinda (Sep 21, 2008)

JESUS, Ola! She had me dribling in te catsuit! Her arse was PERFECTION! I honestly did not notice Andrew Castle, he could have been a donkey- Ive no idea! 
Ola is  STACKED! Front and back! And she dances like a dream. Fuck me, it's indecent how much sex appeal that woman has! Flavia is going to have some *serious* competition this year!

Too much weightloss this year: Tess Daly and Camilla are both noticeably smaller- no need.

Didnt know the Holby guy from Adam-  but I was impressed enough to do a sneaky rewind or two! 

Gary Rhodes almost made me vomit. *shudder* Knowitall fuckhead.


----------



## Melinda (Sep 21, 2008)

Oh and the women's dance was *godawful*. Heather Small gurning and convulsing her way round, Jesse Wallace looking like a side a beef (haircut and dress choice)
Jodie, poor jodie was wooden and dreadful. Gillian Taylforth's hair looked amazing. 

As much as I hate to say it because she has the personality of an ironing board, Rachel Stevens (ptooey)will have to break a leg not to finish top placed woman. 
Oh how Kelly Brook must wish her ego had waited a year.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 21, 2008)

had to pause iplayer in the middle of karen and gary's dance.  god it's unbelieveably dreadful!  what was that awful thing where she bent over - was he sposed to be playing piano on her?????

at least he'll be out quickly.  i don't imagine he's got much public love.  but poor karen.  darren consistantly gets good partners - and camilla does... they can't be paying her back for landing Ramps, surely...


----------



## Melinda (Sep 21, 2008)

Just for you.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 21, 2008)

My mum watches this. Waste of airtime imo if I want to watch prats prancing about I can go to ballroom dancing competitions.





/patent attempt to wind melinda up


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 21, 2008)

i can't agree with you about ola's catsuit.  it was really unflattering, i thought - and she has such a great figure.


maybe flavia could get away with it - she's all muscle and no boobs... but why would they do that to anyone?  all the cutouts were in odd positions too.  worse than anything they put tish dean in last year.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Sep 21, 2008)

Cheri Lunghi is totally danced trained, more so that Rachel Stevens.

I expect great things from her....


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 21, 2008)

wow - cherie lungie has the most amazing pins. she must be pushing 60!

ok - i'm deconstructing the girls dance (i love iplayer!)

christie whassername.  nothing spesh - seemed a bit too embarrassed.  

jessie wallace - a bit lumpy.  rather like leticia dean, actually.  

lisa snowdon was good - but i loved it when brendan clouted her in rehearsals - he must've been shitting himself that he'd broken the nose of george clooney's ex girlfriend!  i hate him - wannabe B lister.

gemma kidd dress made her look oddly lumpy - understated but nice poise.  maybe one to watch.  a touch of the zoe balls?  better than i thought she'd be.  so tall tho.  she'd do well partnered with the swimmer...

gillian taylforth - horrid frock.  can't dance. poor anton - again.  

heather small.  good rhythm, but no lines.  i fear for ballroom.

rachel stevens.  such a pretty dress, but it didn't go with the theme.  maybe she had a tantrum...  anyway - good lines, but can she dance?  nothing challenging to judge by.

from that - i rate heather, cherie, jemma, lisa - maybe.

i think autin healey might be the early tip.  good with ballroom and the right height for latin.  competative sportsman and he's a leicester tigers boy.

edit - looks like the judges all disagree.  except craig.  i think.


----------



## Melinda (Sep 21, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> My mum watches this. Waste of airtime imo if I want to watch prats prancing about I can go to ballroom dancing competitions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best go back to laying more subtle traps, like always.

Ola in her finery. www.bbc.co.uk/strictlycomedancing/index.shtml Scroll along for Ola and Andrew.
She makes me feel warm in the chesticular area. A marvelous outfit for the arse officinado.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 21, 2008)

Melinda said:


> Best go back to laying more subtle traps, like always.
> 
> Ola in her finery. www.bbc.co.uk/strictlycomedancing/index.shtml Scroll along for Ola and Andrew.
> She makes me feel warm in the chesticular area. A marvelous outfit for the arse officinado.



noo - a good arse need to be offset by a smaller waist - ola has this, but that outfit made her back look... well not fat, but tree trunkish.  it was ok from the side - although it made her thighs look a bit bulbous, but straight on from the front and back it looked awful.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 21, 2008)

Melinda said:


> Just for you.



i had to quote this post to see where you'd got the pic from...  i always want pics to post after strictly... but imageshack seems a little vague.

i cant find the page by reducing the url, anyway.


----------



## purves grundy (Sep 21, 2008)

Any of Ola?


----------



## liampreston (Sep 21, 2008)

The good old British public choosing the right couple, I see....


----------



## little edge (Sep 22, 2008)

I think Phil deserved to leave tonight. Watching him dance was thoroughly painful....

I cannot believe how much I loathe Gary..... happy that the lovely Karen is still in the competition, but REALLY wish she had been given a better partner 
The piano playing moment was truly awful 

Looking forward to the ladies next week, especially seeing Rachel and Jodie -although fear she may be a bit awkward and gangly, have you seen the legs on that woman 

Still not decided on my favourite bloke yet, they are going to have to _earn_ my adoration


----------



## Bakunin (Sep 22, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Hee!
> 
> No I think he's getting sick of it. Oh well!
> 
> I'm off to see which poor female celeb got that sleazy creepy dancer bloke...



I haven't even watched any of SCD (not really my thing, tbh) but I have a sneaking suspicion that by 'sleazy creepy dancer bloke' you're referring to a certain Brendan Cole.

Do I win £5?


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 22, 2008)

geez - for a minute there i thought Don was going to lose out to phil!


----------



## Melinda (Sep 22, 2008)

purves grundy said:


> Any of Ola?












Im not saying this is the case here, because any crits about Ola have been specifically about her costume, but trawling for photos of her this morning Ive been vaguely amused/ disturbed at the bitchiness directed at Ola and her outfit. 

Some women have been as 'BLOODY HELL!!' as I was, and I think _"OMG, I think we've just had the highlight of  SCD2008"_  (from digitalspy) encapsulates the male response to Ola's performance.  

But there are some *really* catty women out there- Ola's fat, had a boob job, pregnant, thinks she's better than the show, and above all *really* shouldnt be wearing something that tight. 
How very fucking lame.

Hate skinny girls, hate fat girls, hate ugly female athletes, hate fit dancers, hate yourself. And its _women_ driving this bullshit.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 22, 2008)

shev isn't any of those things - but the vile costume makes her look that way - tis so unflattering.  the designer wants shooting.

but digital spy etc... there's a reason why we post here: better breed of strictlyite.


----------



## butterfly child (Sep 22, 2008)

I rather liked her outfit.. doesn't leave much to the imagination, granted, and there should have been a bit more side coverage.. but..

And she is a great dancer.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 22, 2008)

Bakunin said:


> I haven't even watched any of SCD (not really my thing, tbh) but I have a sneaking suspicion that by 'sleazy creepy dancer bloke' you're referring to a certain Brendan Cole.
> 
> Do I win £5?



You can have 10!


----------



## little edge (Sep 22, 2008)

*Your dream strictly celebs?*

ok, after careful consideration (and perhaps too much wine ) I have finally decided on the perfect celebs for strictly 2009. I dont necessarily _like_ all of these people, but think I have a good mix of sporting/TV personalities etc.
So, here is my ideal strictly line up.....

Men:

1. Gary Lineker
2. Gordon Ramsay
3. Russell Brand
4. Johnathan Ross
5. Richard (as in Richard and Judy)
6. Roy Keane
7. Alan Carr/Bill Bailey/Justin Lee Collins (I really cannot decide between this lot )
8. Freddy Flintoff

Ladies:
1. Victoria Beckham
2. Judy Finnigan
3. Paula Radcliff
4. Davina
5. Penelope Keith
6. Nigella Lawson
7. Charlotte Church
8. Sadie Frost


----------



## purves grundy (Sep 22, 2008)

Melinda said:


>


Fanfuckintastic!!!


----------



## purves grundy (Sep 22, 2008)

little edge said:


> ok, after careful consideration (and perhaps too much wine ) I have finally decided on the perfect celebs for strictly 2009. I dont necessarily _like_ all of these people, but think I have a good mix of sporting/TV personalities etc.
> So, here is my ideal strictly line up.....
> 
> Men:
> ...



No members of the Cabinet?


----------



## zoooo (Sep 22, 2008)

Russell Brand!!

That would be astoundingly entertaining!


----------



## little edge (Sep 22, 2008)

Now Im also considering James Nesbit, Stephen Fry & Naomi Campbell


----------



## Ms T (Sep 24, 2008)

I got Enid Laundromat to tape the first episodes of SCD and watched them both last night.  

Really hating Gary Rhodes, like most people, and wish the lovely Karen had got a better partner.  Hendo is gutted that Flavia has gone, but is consoled by the thought of more Ola in a catsuit moments.   

Of the girls, I thought Jodie Kidd was surprisingly bad.  Whoever said she had a blank model's face was totally spot-on.  I thought Cherie Lunghi looked promising, but none of the judges picked her out.

Does anyone want to come round and watch Strictly with me on Saturday.  Hendo's working so I have noone to drink sparkly wine with.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 24, 2008)

Ms T said:


> I got Enid Laundromat to tape the first episodes of SCD and watched them both last night.
> 
> Really hating Gary Rhodes, like most people, and wish the lovely Karen had got a better partner.  Hendo is gutted that Flavia has gone, but is consoled by the thought of more Ola in a catsuit moments.
> 
> ...



Maybe.  Reckon I'm going to my mum's on friday afternoon and coming back saturday evening.  Shall we make it a date?


----------



## Ms T (Sep 24, 2008)

spanglechick said:


> Maybe.  Reckon I'm going to my mum's on friday afternoon and coming back saturday evening.  Shall we make it a date?



Definitely.


----------



## HeroineSheep (Sep 24, 2008)

Ms T said:


> Does anyone want to come round and watch Strictly with me on Saturday.  Hendo's working so I have noone to drink sparkly wine with.



I so wish I could. Have a glass for me.
I miss ya's!!


----------



## Melinda (Sep 24, 2008)

I love watching those VTs of friends watching Strictly together on It Takes Two


----------



## Ms T (Sep 24, 2008)

HeroineSheep said:


> I so wish I could. Have a glass for me.
> I miss ya's!!




Aaaw. Miss ya too.


----------



## Melinda (Sep 24, 2008)

The US version has 82 year old Cloris Leachman  (Grandma Ida from Malcolm in the Middle!) on their show! She's FANTASTIC!  



 



Cloris doing the Foxtrot! ACES!


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 28, 2008)

Well, poor old Anton (again)

I've taken a completely irrational and vehement dislike to Brian Fortuna - just looking at him makes me irritated. He's taken over from Brendan as my object of hate I really hope Heather Small falls on her face or completely screws up in some way so he will be banished from my tv screen.

Ok, now I've got that out of my system - the girls aren't looking bad, are they?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 28, 2008)

who lost tonight ?


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 28, 2008)

ruffneck23 said:


> who lost tonight ?



Gillian Taylforth


----------



## zoooo (Sep 29, 2008)

Melinda said:


>



Ah is that Anton's partner for next year...?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 29, 2008)

felixthecat said:


> Gillian Taylforth



Thanks


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 29, 2008)

felixthecat said:


> Well, poor old Anton (again)
> 
> I've taken a completely irrational and vehement dislike to Brian Fortuna - just looking at him makes me irritated. He's taken over from Brendan as my object of hate. I really hope Heather Small falls on her face or completely screws up in some way so he will be banished from my tv screen.
> 
> Ok, now I've got that out of my system - the girls aren't looking bad, are they?



Sadly Mr. QofG's likes Brian and I think would like to be him 

I didn't mind Heather Small and liked their routine - Jesse Wallace annoys me and I was really sad she wasn't out 

Thought Cherie Lunghi was great - fluid, kept her concerntration, performed the dance well and very elegant. Lovely 

However the best comment of Saturday eveing came from Mr QofG's - who from being inifferent to SCD is now a huge fan - who suddenly blurted out that Ola was "ludicrously sexy". I could only agree


----------



## onenameshelley (Sep 29, 2008)

Right finally caught up with last weeks and this week. 

I liked Ola's catsuit, i became completely entranced by her hips in it i really would

I have to say i am quite pleased it wasnt jessie that left after an intial "she looks like a lump of wood in a dress" thoughts about her, somehow i have been won round by her. I was really surprised by Jodie Kidd a bit more graceful than i thought, i honestly think the dresses they have been giving her are rubbish though really dont fit her right.

Poor Anton 

I have to say i am now horribly addicted, i never thought i would say that


----------



## onenameshelley (Sep 29, 2008)

felixthecat said:


> Well, poor old Anton (again)
> 
> I've taken a completely irrational and vehement dislike to Brian Fortuna - just looking at him makes me irritated. He's taken over from Brendan as my object of hate I really hope Heather Small falls on her face or completely screws up in some way so he will be banished from my tv screen.
> 
> Ok, now I've got that out of my system - the girls aren't looking bad, are they?



Acutally i agree with this i dont know what Brian has done but just his face annoys me, i dont know if it just heather small being next to him that has done it or the fact his name is Fortuna  

Oh and i am loving John Sargent as well dont have a clue why just something sort of lovely about him being so sort of bimbly

Although i would like more of Mark not wearing very much at all

The cabbage has actually taken to leaving the room when its on he hates so much, its the brucie factor that makes it unbearable apparently


----------



## secretsquirrel (Sep 29, 2008)

John Sargeant & Jo Brand - separated at birth?!


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 29, 2008)

They even sound the same


----------



## Miss Potter (Sep 29, 2008)

I bloody love John Sergeant, how much is he enjoying himself? He'll go a long way on his likeability factor I think.

I really want Mark Foster to do well as he's gorgeous but he just has NO rhythm bless him.

I think the best guy so far is the guy from Casualty (?) and the best woman is Cherie Lunghi.

My favourite though is Bruce Forsyth. He's so bad he's funny, that remark he made about Nancys the other night


----------



## Melinda (Sep 30, 2008)

Ive only just caught up with the last episode, Oh how I love this show! 

Love, love love the new pros, especially Kristina, the sizzling Russian with the platinum hair! 
Like FTC I decided to dislike the new American just by looking at his face, but I fell in love with his dancing, he has quite excellent hips. 
The New Zeland girl is entirely fabulous. I loved their 2Girls:1Brian routine! Corrr! 

I was trying to work out which female pro has left the show and its Nicole- the tango face who used to be married to Matt Cutler. 

I had gone into full mourning for Flavia's passing, but am reassured she will be around lots on Sunday Showcases- loving her new hair! 

Loved the pro's tango- wow! Kristina the new Russian was just captivating. And I do love watching Anton and Erin, they flow so easily.



Miss Potter said:


> My favourite though is Bruce Forsyth. He's so bad he's funny, that remark he made about Nancys the other night


That comment was jaw-dropping! Did no one pick him up on it during dress rehersal? Bloody hell.


----------



## Melinda (Sep 30, 2008)

My favourite slebs on the night- Heather and Brian, Rachel and Vincent (who is being weirdly over famliar), Rachel had quite the best dress - though my nanna had some hilarious things to say about her dancing on a Jewish holiday! 

I have to say Brendan Cole reached new levels of cockdom by abandoning Lisa during their 'backstage in the corridor after their dance' interiew. His job is first to support his girl AND then to teach her to dance. After 6 seasons, he still doesnt get it; he doesnt need to be back next season. Enough of him. 

Loved Cherie, as expected she shone in the Foxtrot. Thought Gillian Taylforth was hard done by- Jessie Wallace should have gone. 

Oooh I LOVED the Sugababes! For almost the first time since Mutya left, I really rated their performance and their dresses. 'Here come the girls' indeed! The accompanying pro dance with Brian and Christina, Ola and James and the mighty Vincent and Flavia was just sex!


----------



## onenameshelley (Sep 30, 2008)

another vote for top sugar babes action as well. 

i am looking forward to watching it on saturday with my mum now, fizzy pink wine and malteasers are the order of the day, we havent watched tv together since Dallas


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Sep 30, 2008)

i've decided to immerse myself in this strictly come dancing stuff
first impressions were that gary rhodes is quite comical, almost camp when he dances, something of the awkward uncle at a wedding about his moves.
the holby city guy is not nearly as cute on this show as he was on that one. not very impressed by his moves either.
the tall swimmer looks so gangly and uncoordinated

two of teh pro female dancers look like they've had careers in porn.
the american pro male is just...very american
anton irritates me
tess also irritates me
i'd like to have angry sex with the australian male pro but he also irritates me
cole is an absolute wanker and i would love to slap him
rachels stevens partner seems slimy and i dont know how she can bear to smile so much in his presence.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 30, 2008)

Me and spangles got quite indecently drunk watching Strictly on Saturday.  

My thoughts:

Cherie Lunghi FTW!

Christine Bleakley looks way older than 28.

Vincent and Brendan are incredibly annoying and I hate them.

Rachel Stevens' mother is a stunna.  Much better looking than her daughter. 

Poor Anton.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 30, 2008)

Melinda said:


> Like FTC I decided to dislike the new American just by looking at his face, but I fell in love with his dancing, he has quite excellent hips.
> The New Zeland girl is entirely fabulous. I loved their 2Girls:1Brian routine! Corrr!



He really is sexy when he's dancing! When not dancing = not so much.
But yes, that threesome dance was yummy. 



> That comment was jaw-dropping! Did no one pick him up on it during dress rehersal? Bloody hell.



What did he saaaaay?
I totally missed this.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 30, 2008)

Ms T said:


> Poor Anton.



hey, at least he's got Hole In The Wall to fall back on.


----------



## Melinda (Sep 30, 2008)

zoooo said:


> He really is sexy when he's dancing! When not dancing = not so much.
> But yes, that threesome dance was yummy.


It was Brian's birthday last week and Claudia surprised him with a lovely birthday video from his family and friends in America. Brian really struggled to keep his tears in check. His tears made me want to do rudeys to him.




			
				zoooo; said:
			
		

> What did he saaaaay?
> I totally missed this.






			
				 Newspaper story said:
			
		

> TV fans have rallied around Bruce Forsyth and urged BBC bosses not to fire him over a gay quip on Strictly Come Dancing.
> The furore broke out when Bruce used a number of risque jokes on Saturday night.
> 
> Much of the furore centred on a comment he made after hearing that contestant Cherie Lunghi once played Nancy in Oliver Twist.
> ...


From here: http://www.herald.ie/entertainment/...r-his-nancy-gaffe-plead-the-fans-1486117.html

The article seem mostly hyperbole, as I couldnt find any 'furore'  anywhere else, as much as I tried. It was a properly clanking, off-key comment though.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 30, 2008)

Ohhh. Woops!

Oh well, he is 80. Silly old sod.



Melinda said:


> It was Brian's birthday last week and Claudia surprised him with a lovely birthday video from his family and friends in America. Brian really struggled to keep his tears in check. His tears made me want to do rudeys to him.



Yes!!!! I saw that!!!!
I'd forgotten. It was flipping adorable.


----------



## onenameshelley (Oct 6, 2008)

Can i say thank god "freaky body" Rhodes has gone. He was just freaking me out with his middle age face on young body thing. Go John and Don they are both so cute. Have to say that Tom got my heart racing with his jive as well *fans self* good lord i never thought blokes dancing was that attractive before but i am getting into it now.

Looking forward to the girls dancing next week

I am still having to restrain myself from clapping after each dance.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 7, 2008)

ha ha, don't hold it in shells


----------



## Melinda (Oct 7, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> ha ha, don't hold it in shells



Hahaha! Look at the time Little Joe had you up at!


----------



## Rollem (Oct 7, 2008)

onenameshelley said:


> Have to say that Tom got my heart racing with his jive as well *fans self* good lord i never thought blokes dancing was that attractive before but i am getting into it now.


 oh god, i find him so smug its annoying. not sure who my fav guy is yet, i do think john so damn charming tho ,


> I am still having to restrain myself from clapping after each dance.


dont hold it in shells, clap away, they can hear you, you know! 

it's proving exhausting watching it in our hosue, as madge is back to insisting that we dance every dance


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 7, 2008)

Melinda said:


> Hahaha! Look at the time Little Joe had you up at!



Oh how we laughed


----------



## onenameshelley (Oct 7, 2008)

Rollem said:


> oh god, i find him so smug its annoying. not sure who my fav guy is yet, i do think john so damn charming tho ,
> dont hold it in shells, clap away, they can hear you, you know!
> 
> it's proving exhausting watching it in our hosue, as madge is back to insisting that we dance every dance



Yeah i can see the smugness but i think i was ignoring it I shall be clapping then, dammit i am enjoying it so i am going to clap

Ahh brilliant i want a small person to dance with me, do you hire madge out or do i have to find my own small person

Do boys really call their arm muscles their guns, is this something new


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 11, 2008)

Well, this is rapidly becoming a rather narrow race isn't it?

Jessie and Jodie in the dance off I reckon, probably Jodie to go. Jessie Wallace was awful but she's got a lot of public support I suppose.

And as for Cherie Lunghi - bloody hell! She is looking FINE at 56 isn't she? So elegant.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 11, 2008)

Cherie Lunghi FTW!  I thought she was amazing - easily the sexiest performance of the night. 

Jodie and Jessie in the dance-off, although Jessie will probably get the sympathy vote.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 11, 2008)

I loved Heather and Brian's dance. I thought Heather would annoy me, but I think they're becoming my favourites!


----------



## Miss Potter (Oct 12, 2008)

you had to feel sorry for Jessie last night, that frock they put her in


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 12, 2008)

So whos out this week then???


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 12, 2008)

jessie wallace - who i wasn't liking at all, so i'm quite happy with that.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 12, 2008)

spanglechick said:


> jessie wallace - who i wasn't liking at all, so i'm quite happy with that.




oh good- she was never a contender really just making up the numbers


----------



## Me76 (Oct 12, 2008)

She had to go, although Heather annoys me she was the better dancer. 

I am looking forwrd to the boys and girls mixing though, I think it will put a different perspective on things.


----------



## Rollem (Oct 13, 2008)

aawm but jessie really enjoyed it, i liked watchign her dance 

i want cherie to go, i dont like her


----------



## onenameshelley (Oct 13, 2008)

Rollem said:


> aawm but jessie really enjoyed it, i liked watchign her dance
> 
> i want cherie to go, i dont like her



oooh snap opinions,  I quite liked Jessie, i think she probably is a royal pain in the arse but she really seemed to really want to be good, also they put her in the worst outfits every week as well. Actually Jessie and Jodie keep being given horrific outfits each week  I really really dont like Cherie i think she is a smug cow, i cant put my finger on what it is that makes me feel quite so irritated by her, well other than being a smug cow that is. 

I cant wait for next week when the boys and girls go head to head. 

My name is Shelley and I am officially addicted to strictly


----------



## Rollem (Oct 13, 2008)

onenameshelley said:


> I really really dont like Cherie i think she is a smug cow, i cant put my finger on what it is that makes me feel quite so irritated by her, well other than being a smug cow that is


BINGO!! thats how i feel too! i think it all started when brucie said "you're my favourites" to her and her fella after their first dance, and she replied "oh no, we like all the girls don't we?" it was as though she had no idea her says that to everyone, and she really thought that she was his favourite  then on last nights show when christine (our in house favourite  ) said she was nervous because she was mid table before the public vote, and turned to cherie and said how she didnt have to worry - cherie's reply was "well you never know, maybe one day i will" (or words to that effect)  

i think i should stop before i go into a full scale cherie rant


----------



## onenameshelley (Oct 13, 2008)

Rollem said:


> BINGO!! thats how i feel too! i think it all started when brucie said "you're my favourites" to her and her fella after their first dance, and she replied "oh no, we like all the girls don't we?" it was as though she had no idea her says that to everyone, and she really thought that she was his favourite * then on last nights show when christine (our in house favourite  ) said she was nervous because she was mid table before the public vote, and turned to cherie and said how she didnt have to worry - cherie's reply was "well you never know, maybe one day i will"* (or words to that effect)
> 
> i think i should stop before i go into a full scale cherie rant



I love Christine too she is just really sweet and bubbly all the time and supportive of the others but also is just really rather beautiful but seems unawares of it,  whereas old snooty drawers sits there with her nose in the air  My mum dont like her either 

ooh i is a haterz


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 13, 2008)

Didi anyone see the little feature a week or two ago when Vincent was charming a group of older ladies after they'd seen him dance .... that would be me  I get quite girly and squeally when he comes on


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 13, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Didi anyone see the little feature a week or two ago when Vincent was charming a group of older ladies after they'd seen him dance .... that would be me  I get quite girly and squeally when he comes on



noooo!

vincent is too slimey.

i am getting an Ian crush though, this series.  First time ever.  I think it was the stubble - and that was one heck of a rumba


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 13, 2008)

spanglechick said:


> noooo!
> 
> vincent is too slimey.
> 
> i am getting an Ian crush though, this series.  First time ever.  I think it was the stubble - and that was one heck of a rumba


 
I know. It's embarrasing. I don't want to fall for the slimeines but I can't help it!


----------



## secretsquirrel (Oct 13, 2008)

Bah! I keep missing this and they don't bloody have it on Virgin catch-up - only the results show - and now I know the result anyway! 

Ahem. I like Cherie - I think it would be brilliant if one of the more _mature_ candidates actually got into the final few.

I think Christine is just *this much* glitter away from being the lost Cheeky Girl. I wouldn't trust her an inch...


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 13, 2008)

iplayer is your friend


----------



## onenameshelley (Oct 13, 2008)

secretsquirrel said:


> Bah! I keep missing this and they don't bloody have it on Virgin catch-up - only the results show - and now I know the result anyway!
> 
> Ahem. I like Cherie - I think it would be brilliant if one of the more _mature_ candidates actually got into the final few.
> 
> *I think Christine is just *this much* glitter away from being the lost Cheeky Girl. I wouldn't trust her an inch... [/*QUOTE]


----------



## Melinda (Oct 13, 2008)

onenameshelley said:


> l. Actually Jessie and Jodie keep being given horrific outfits each week


Ooh they have both had terrible outfits.  Jodie's blue and gold fish scales outfit last week was an abomination. 
Rachel Stevens consistently has the best dresses.

Talking of dresses- I loved Lilia and Erin's dresses in the American Smooth show dance. Im considering having Lilia's dress made for myself! Oh that was a lovely group dance. The pros are definitely the best  thing about this season.

There was a most off putting air of neediness and desperation about Jessie Wallace, most unappealing. Put me in mind of Letitia Dean last year.



spanglechick said:


> i am getting an Ian crush though, this series.  First time ever.  I think it was the stubble - and that was one heck of a rumba


Ian is getting camper by the week! His show dance with Camilla was such a showcase for him, his trousers could not have been any tighter! There was a bit when he strut-walked past the judges and gave Craig a proper "_Check me ou_t" grin! Craig was lappng it up! Fabulous! 

Having Mick Hucknall on the show was a risk though! 15 year old song? His agent must have pulled a few strings! Not to mention every female would need a chaperone with him on set.


----------



## onenameshelley (Oct 13, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> iplayer is your friend



oooh no i dont trust it, sky plus is more my level of understanding


----------



## onenameshelley (Oct 13, 2008)

Melinda said:


> Ooh they have both had terrible outfits.  Jodie's blue and gold fish scales outfit last week was an abomination.
> Rachel Stevens consistently has the best dresses.
> 
> Talking of dresses- I loved Lilia and Erin's dresses in the American Smooth show dance. Im considering having Lilia's dress made for myself! Oh that was a lovely group dance. The pros are definitely the best  thing about this season.
> ...



I thought that about MH, he was practically dribbling at Camilla when she was dancing. I suspect he was probably on a leash.


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 13, 2008)

spanglechick said:


> noooo!
> 
> vincent is too slimey.
> 
> i am getting an Ian crush though, this series.  First time ever.  I think it was the stubble - and that was one heck of a rumba



I am in total agreement with you on this spangles!

I never thought I'd develop an Ian crush, but oooh err!


----------



## Miss Potter (Oct 13, 2008)

I had a huge middle aged crush on Mark Foster until I heard who his real life partner is


----------



## zoooo (Oct 13, 2008)

Whoooooooooo?


----------



## Melinda (Oct 13, 2008)

I heard he was loved up with Colin Jackson


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 13, 2008)

who?  internet is tacit other than suggestions he's gay.  is it someone awful?


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 13, 2008)

Melinda said:


> I heard he was loved up with Colin Jackson



Aye, that is the rumour.

Can you think of a much more gorgeous couple tho?


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 13, 2008)

felixthecat said:


> Aye, that is the rumour.
> 
> Can you think of a much more gorgeous couple tho?



so not awful at all.

why would that put you off?


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 13, 2008)

spanglechick said:


> so not awful at all.
> 
> why would that put you off?



exactly.

If its true then they both appear to have rather good taste - 2 blokes who are not only stunners but seemingly very nice people too.


----------



## Melinda (Oct 13, 2008)

felixthecat said:


> Aye, that is the rumour.
> 
> Can you think of a much more gorgeous couple tho?


Ive adored them both as athletes for the loooongest time.

Colin is just perfect to my eyes. Loved him dancing with Erin a few seasons back, and loved his 'Who do you think you are' too. 

He is generous, thoughtful and kind as a person and a coach. 

Together they are a beautiful and unassuming couple.


----------



## Rollem (Oct 14, 2008)

Miss Potter said:


> I had a huge middle aged crush on Mark Foster until I heard who his real life partner is


who? is it really colin, in which case whats the issue?

i *heart* mark foster


----------



## Melinda (Oct 14, 2008)

Mark has really long thighs.   When he bends his knees, his legs bend in an unexpected place. 


Did you see the clip of Mark in rehearsal where he was swaying gently, with his hands above his head? His t shirt had ridden up, and his jeans had slipped slightly below his hips and there was maybe 4 or 5 inches of tanned, toned, perfect flesh with his beautifully defined iliac crest (learned term that from boohoo/ Madusa!) - it was  hypnotising.

[/ me being a big pervert. I feel like those people who blog every time Kate Garraway crosses her legs on GMTV].


----------



## Melinda (Oct 14, 2008)

*The 'iliac crest' aka Apollo's Belt.*

For educative/ illustrative purposes only:- The dancer from Step Up, Jamie Bamber and a statue of Apollo from the Ashmolean.  



 

 



Fact fans: Jamie Bamber's call sign in Battlestar Galactica is also 'Apollo.' Ahem.  

*whisper*   I really am not a pervert  *whisper*


----------



## secretsquirrel (Oct 14, 2008)

Ah, how I *heart* the iliac crest (has little lie down)


Right, I've discovered SCD does appear on Virgin Replay - but only after the Sunday results show - something to do with stupid people trying to vote when the lines are closed I guess?!!? 

Anyway, watched it last night - and I loved Cherie's rumba - _how_ flexible is she? Pretty impressive for 56!


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah, Cherie was the shizzle on Saturday night, although also blessed with the best music and the best dress - so classy. She's not that likeable off the dancefloor (bit smug) but you can't argue with what she does when she's on it.

Thought Rachel and Vincent were a twosome of cuteness once again.

Jessie = hideous, glad she's gone.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Oct 14, 2008)

Yup - did say to t'other half that Cherie's personality could lose it for her - I just think it's cos she's older and a bit more reserved and not all over enthusiastic like some of the others - but this can come over as too cool and distant.

Anyway, not sure if this has been posted on here yet but just discovered via Digital Spy that on the SCD website there's a fixed camera option for all the dances - so no more irritatingly swooping camera work making me feel queasy! Just watched Cherie's rumba again and it's really interesting seeing it 'pure' - means you can see all the footwork properly and how all the dancers use the space differently...

[/ballroom geek]


----------



## zoooo (Oct 14, 2008)

Rollem said:


> who? is it really colin, in which case whats the issue?



I expect Miss Potter is doing sad face cos he likes boys not girls. So she can't nab him.


----------



## Miss Potter (Oct 14, 2008)

zoooo said:


> I expect Miss Potter is doing sad face cos he likes boys not girls. So she can't nab him.



of _course_ that's why I've got a sad face on. Same as I had about George Michael too. They are lost to me forever!


----------



## zoooo (Oct 14, 2008)

Aww!

You can still make your boyfriend wear a Mark Foster mask though...


----------



## Miss Potter (Oct 14, 2008)

but where would he get that chiselled bod from?


----------



## onenameshelley (Oct 15, 2008)

Miss Potter said:


> but where would he get that chiselled bod from?



draw it on with eyeliner and shade it


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 16, 2008)

Saw this on the BBC site yesterday

http://www.bbc.co.uk/strictlycomedancing/news/october/acting_lessons_141008.shtml

Oh HOW I would love to be in a sandwich with those two!


----------



## zoooo (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh my GAWD. 

There'd better be mucho footage of that on the show.

Ooh, and I hope he utilises the specific method of teaching we saw on the Maria show....


----------



## Melinda (Oct 16, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Oh my GAWD.
> 
> There'd better be mucho footage of that on the show.
> 
> Ooh, and I hope he utilises the specific method of teaching we saw on the Maria show....


Offers Zooo a fan 





and a cold shower.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Oct 16, 2008)

We went to the beeb last weekend,my daughter was in a film to be shown on children in need.....
She met all the strictly stars all out in the sunshine eating their dinner, mooching, reading the paper etc
Thats all they do all day in between rehearsing and hair, make up etc

so its mainly blokes hanging about... and very scrummy they were too

Jessie Wallace is tiny and Arlene Phillips looks bloody scary in her curlers... Vincent never takes his shades off and spends all his time on his mobile yaddering madly  and Darren is very camp.. Ian wears bright yellow trainers and brendan is just, well Brendan, mooches around looking brooding and gorgeous


----------



## zoooo (Oct 16, 2008)

*uses the fan, but imagines Barrowman and Foster in the shower together*


----------



## Badger Kitten (Oct 16, 2008)

Melinda said:


> I heard he was loved up with Colin Jackson





felixthecat said:


> Aye, that is the rumour.
> 
> Can you think of a much more gorgeous couple tho?





felixthecat said:


> exactly.
> 
> If its true then they both appear to have rather good taste - 2 blokes who are not only stunners but seemingly very nice people too.





Melinda said:


> Ive adored them both as athletes for the loooongest time.
> 
> Colin is just perfect to my eyes. Loved him dancing with Erin a few seasons back, and loved his 'Who do you think you are' too.
> 
> ...









Innit.






Rarrrrrr.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 16, 2008)

Badger Kitten said:


> Innit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't ... speak ... hyper ... ventilating!


----------



## Miss Potter (Oct 17, 2008)

that's an interesting shape in Mark's shorts. Do you think the wind caught it?


----------



## Badger Kitten (Oct 18, 2008)

HELL'S TEETH! have you seen Mark's see through shirt!


And Heather has got an Afro!


The one's who are more likely to go out have really stepped up on the eyecatching  presentation!


----------



## Badger Kitten (Oct 18, 2008)

Good job he did wear that, because the dance was awful.

He'll have to come out in his knickers and smothered in baby oil next week to stay in, if he makes it through the dance off.

Lisa and Rachel are being over-marked, tsk


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 18, 2008)

Badger Kitten said:


> Good job he did wear that, because the dance was awful.
> 
> He'll have to come out in his knickers and smothered in baby oil next week to stay in, if he makes it through the dance off.
> 
> Lisa and Rachel are being over-marked, tsk



Just finished watching it - yeah, shame Mark's dance couldn't match his outfit.

Thought Tom and Camilla danced well and her outfit was beautiful, really beautiful


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 19, 2008)

lisa was definitely overmarked, although her dress was gorgeous. rachel's too - great colours.

heather phoned it in.

mark - like some weird awkward alien trying to do something they've learned from diagrams.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 19, 2008)

Tom and Jodie were my favourites of last night's show
Still finding Tom quite smarmy looking, even though he's quite likeable on the show

Mark's efforts were cringeworthy


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 19, 2008)

I think Andrew Castle and Mark Foster got of lightly this week - they should really have been in the dance off (or John Sargeant, but he's funny and I am quite obsessed by his partner's breasts )


----------



## spirals (Oct 19, 2008)

I am sulking, Don should not have gone.  Andrew or Mark should have gone!


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 20, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I think Andrew Castle and Mark Foster got of lightly this week - they should really have been in the dance off (or John Sargeant, but he's funny and I am quite obsessed by his partner's breasts )



I thought it would be Mark and Andrew too - possibly Mark's shirt saved him and I reckon all those fellas voting for Miss SexyMinx Ola rescued Andrew from the dance off..

I agree with you about Kristina's breasts - they are quite spectacular, aren't they? I'm MOST impressed


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 20, 2008)

christine was cheery as ever but a bit all over the place

LOVED jodie - sparkly, fun and graceful


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 20, 2008)

spirals said:


> I am sulking, Don should not have gone.  Andrew or Mark should have gone!


I agree.  It's good John's still in, though.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 20, 2008)

felixthecat said:


> I thought it would be Mark and Andrew too - possibly Mark's shirt saved him and I reckon all those fellas voting for Miss SexyMinx Ola rescued Andrew from the dance off..
> 
> I agree with you about Kristina's breasts - they are quite spectacular, aren't they? I'm MOST impressed



Yes, much as I appreciated Mark's shirt  he did dance like a block of wood!

Mmm... Mr. QofG'c is one of those who likes the - and I quote him - "Ludicrously sexy" Ola 

I did get a bit of a lump in my throat when Don was dancing at the end and they lifted him up. I'm sad he's gone


----------



## onenameshelley (Oct 20, 2008)

I was really gutted Don went, he shouldnt of gone, it should have been Mark really, i dont think i have been quite so shocked by the rubbishness of a dance yet, but Mark left me with my mouth wide open in horror, it was the arm thing truly awful. And his top made me feel queasy too

I think that Rachel needs to be given a dodgy dress next week, so its a bit more even, she has had nice dresses the entire time whereas Jodie has had some true horrors. Lisa and brenden i am still disliking them, but my dislike of brendan went through the roof last night when he was doing the passadoble (sp) and was doing the skidding along on his knees bit

I am loving Tom more and more despite the smug face thing


----------



## little edge (Oct 20, 2008)

Just caught up with the results show
Think I may be emotionally unstable  I shed a little tear when I saw Lilia's sad little face being booted off the show...
Really loving Cherie, so elegant....would l like to see how she gets on with some raunchy booty shaking number 
Find Lisa annoying, dunno why, 
Not made up my mind about Christine 
Heather's dancing really makes me feel awkward, although I do like her professional partner, something about him makes me want to squeeze him
Liking Tom and Austin, not really fussed about the other blokes. Tom looks great but I think my dad could do a better job than him on the dance floor 

Did initially find John endearing, now the novelty is wearing off, wont be gutted if he goes soon.

That is all xxx


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 24, 2008)

Goodness me. did anyone see It Takes Two last night? I think Kristina is being incredibly brave allowing John to spin her (the one arm, one leg spinny lift thingy)in their paso doble.

Oooh, it could be hospital time for one or the other of them!


----------



## onenameshelley (Oct 24, 2008)

felixthecat said:


> Goodness me. did anyone see It Takes Two last night? I think Kristina is being incredibly brave allowing John to spin her (the one arm, one leg spinny lift thingy)in their paso doble.
> 
> Oooh, it could be hospital time for one or the other of them!



 holy shit. poor Kristina


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Oct 24, 2008)

people really love ballroom dancing dont they?


----------



## Melinda (Oct 24, 2008)

Gutted for Lilia and Don. I really do love her. 

I feel bad for saying this, but Im not totally feeling this season, not like before. Its early-ish days, but Im just not mega excited by anyone except Austin. 
The celebs are meh. Its Ola, Kristina and Lilia Im tuning in for. 

I miss Flavia. I miss Alesha. Her performance on Sunday had me mourning for last season. 

Im still not feeling that the celebs 'belong' to their pros yet.  

----
Go Go Go Team Austin!


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 24, 2008)

ah, but it's all about the growth Melinda. jodie is starting to give me that tingle, because she was so improved last saturday compared to the first show. give them time to grow!


----------



## onenameshelley (Oct 24, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> ah, but it's all about the growth Melinda. jodie is starting to give me that tingle, because she was so improved last saturday compared to the first show. give them time to grow!



yeah i shall revoke my mean statements about giraffes/planks of wood about Miss Kidd as she seems to be getting the hang of her pegs now. 

Ooooh i am excited


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 24, 2008)

This is the first season I have really got into - I've popped in and out before now but never watched it properly - and I am well and truly hooked. It is perfect Saturday (and Sunday!) evening light entertainment viewing.

Don't have a real favourite so far. I like Austin, I like Cherie, I think Jodie is coming across really well and Christine makes me smile. Didn't at first like Tom but thought his dance last week was lovely.

Don't like Lisa for some reason, just can't warm to her and am kind of indifferent to Heather, Rachel Stevens and Andrew Castle. Mark Foster and John Sargeant have their charm but I think they really ought to go soon


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 24, 2008)

andrew castle is VILE


----------



## onenameshelley (Oct 24, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> andrew castle is VILE



yup agreed, can you imagine if he had dropped Ola last week holy moly that would have been bad/funny/shocking but great telly


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 24, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> andrew castle is VILE



He is a bit smarmy isn't he. He also should have been in the dance off last week I feel


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 27, 2008)

What on earth was Cherie wearing on Saturday?? She's usually so classy, but by god she looked like a right middle-aged slapper!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 27, 2008)

Thought that Mark leaving was fair - though I do think it is time John was in the dance off however good value he is.

I really like Rachel and Vincent's dance - very romantic and she looked beautiful.

Mr. QofG's is happy that Ola was saved, and also Brian as I think he's like to be him!


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm still enjoying John.  I'm enjoying him more than that twat Andrew Castle, for example, so he can stay longer than him, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 27, 2008)

aye ^^^ plus, i LOVE kristina so don't want her to go!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 27, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> I'm still enjoying John.  I'm enjoying him more than that twat Andrew Castle, for example, so he can stay longer than him, as far as I'm concerned.



I would miss him if he went more than I would Andrew Castle but he does dance like a dumpling 

eta: I do really like Kristina though and personally find her much more attractive then Ola, whatever Mr QofG's might think!!


----------



## onenameshelley (Oct 27, 2008)

Its a shame the torso went though, ho hum. 

Bruce Forsyth is really ruining my enjoyment of the programme though, his nasty streak is becoming more and more obvious sorry but i just dont like him. He is not this nice old dodery uncle type bloke at all and he needs to get over the Jonathan Ross thing


----------



## Melinda (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh come on! Bruce's joke last week about Mark's fishnet top is *still* breaking me up! 


*Bruce*: So where was it that you went swimming then?

*Mark** (confused)*: Eh?

*Bruce:* Where was it that you went swimming that you got caught in that net?!

Too funny!


----------



## Melinda (Oct 27, 2008)

Mark's gone, sniff!


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 27, 2008)

Melinda said:


> Mark's gone, sniff!



'Tis a crying shame - he is such a beautiful man

Couldn't dance to save his soul, mind you


----------



## Rollem (Oct 27, 2008)

madge laughed when i told her who had been sent home. "ha ha ha, he was rubbish at the dancing mummy"


----------



## onenameshelley (Oct 27, 2008)

Rollem said:


> madge laughed when i told her who had been sent home. "ha ha ha, he was rubbish at the dancing mummy"



 genius. get madge to present it and get rid of brucie


----------



## zoooo (Oct 27, 2008)

I nearly had to go and have some special zoooo time after he took his top off!

Ooh and American Brian and his pro partner's dance! That was pretty hot too. Especially the bit when he just walked away from her. Cor blimey heck.


----------



## onenameshelley (Oct 27, 2008)

zoooo said:


> I nearly had to go and have some special zoooo time after he took his top off!
> 
> Ooh and American Brian and his pro partner's dance! That was pretty hot too. *Especially the bit when he just walked away from her*. Cor blimey heck.



yeah actually i agree with you thereeven if normally his plastic face scares me, there must be something about a cross bloke


----------



## Miss Potter (Oct 28, 2008)

can I mention the group? They seem to be getting worse by the week, awful caterwauling...


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 3, 2008)

THank god Andrew Castle's gone. He was starting to get on my nerves. However, all my colleagues are mourning the loss of Ola, particularly as they won't be able to hang on to Kristina much longer either........... or will they?

Cherie has shown her weak point in the last 2 weeks hasn't she? The Latin is not her at all - she looks uncomfortable and stiff unlike the ballroom where she has been the picture of elegance. And talking of ballroom, loved Jodie and Ians waltz - simply lovely.

I reckon its going to be difficult for anyone to beat Austin - talk about consistent! Those fast wingers feet flew around the dance floor - excellent quickstep!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 3, 2008)

felixthecat said:


> THank god Andrew Castle's gone. He was starting to get on my nerves. However, all my colleagues are mourning the loss of Ola, particularly as they won't be able to hang on to Kristina much longer either........... or will they?
> 
> Cherie has shown her weak point in the last 2 weeks hasn't she? The Latin is not her at all - she looks uncomfortable and stiff unlike the ballroom where she has been the picture of elegance. And talking of ballroom, loved Jodie and Ians waltz - simply lovely.
> 
> I reckon its going to be difficult for anyone to beat Austin - talk about consistent! Those fast wingers feet flew around the dance floor - excellent quickstep!



Mr QofG's is mourning the loass of Ola, though he still has Brian to watch to get some dancing tips!

I really liked Jodie and Ian's waltz, it was lovely. I'm also liking Tom - thought he was a bit arrogant at first but in the last couple of weeks he has come across really well.

I do like John and Kristina but think it is time for them to go now the competition is starting in earnest.

And I have a sad little crush on Vincent. Oh dear


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 3, 2008)

agree re, jodie (i love her) and cherie (takes herself too seriously for latin). who else was disappointed with rachel's jive? totally lacking in the right kind of bounce.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 3, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> agree re, jodie (i love her) and cherie (takes herself too seriously for latin). *who else was disappointed with rachel's jive*? totally lacking in the right kind of bounce.



Me too - I thought she's be really good at it but though it was rather underpowered. I know this sounds strange but I wondered if it was because she was wearing high heels and that maybe it she would have found it easier with flatter shoes, or chunkier heels. Bouncing and landing on flats must be easier than in heels, mustn't it ?


----------



## Me76 (Nov 8, 2008)

Am I the only one who thinks the singers on this show are rubbish?  Every week they manage to ruin almost every song.  

Not watched all of tonight's yet (Sky+) but I thought Tom's quickstep was amazing.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 8, 2008)

Only saw bits and bobs tonight as was putting the baby to bed...Jodie is still the star for me, she's so sweet and funny and entertaining.

I think the singers veer between quality live act and cringingly awful


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 8, 2008)

they're ok with stuff like "american boy" - but when they had to sing blur's song2 it was a hysterical, hopeless mess!

btw - i know vincent nearly dropped the soul-dead one at the end, but does anyone else think they cocked up their first lift, too?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 9, 2008)

Me76 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the singers on this show are rubbish?  Every week they manage to ruin almost every song.
> 
> Not watched all of tonight's yet (Sky+) but I thought Tom's quickstep was amazing.



I think it's the fact they have to sing such differing stuff - the Tom Jones number was fine but Rebel Rebel sounded a bit naff

I liked Ian's open shirt - nice chest, even if VERY unshaven


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 9, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I think it's the fact they have to sing such differing stuff - the Tom Jones number was fine but Rebel Rebel sounded a bit naff
> 
> I liked Ian's open shirt - nice chest, even if VERY unshaven



mmmm - am getti ng a proper crush on New Manly Ian.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 9, 2008)

The Jon Sargent thing is a bit over now, I hope he gets kicked out.

He's lost LOADS of weight and has improved but it is not fair to the others to have him stay in at someone else's expense


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 9, 2008)

Badger Kitten said:


> The Jon Sargent thing is a bit over now, I hope he gets kicked out.
> 
> He's lost LOADS of weight and has improved but it is not fair to the others to have him stay in at someone else's expense



I agree - the others are so far ahead of him that it would be really unfair if one of them had to go rather than him.

I am liking Tom more and more, can't seem to warm to Lisa thought - I think she is very good but I just don't really like her.

Jodie is lovely though and comes across really well I think


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 9, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I agree - the others are so far ahead of him that it would be really unfair if one of them had to go rather than him.
> 
> I am liking Tom more and more, can't seem to warm to Lisa thought - I think she is very good but I just don't really like her.
> 
> Jodie is lovely though and comes across really well I think



it would be gutting if jodie goes because he iis clear of the dance off again - and unless she's clear too, that's what's going to happen.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 9, 2008)

Mmmm - John should have gone, nice guy and all that but it is just getting annoying now.

I really felt for Heather, she may not have lasted much longer but she danced much, much better than John and having her and Rachel in the dance off was just silly


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 9, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mmmm - John should have gone, nice guy and all that but it is just getting annoying now.
> 
> I really felt for Heather, she may not have lasted much longer but she danced much, much better than John and having her and Rachel in the dance off was just silly



yes - but i did allow myself a moment's pleasure that rachel knows the public don't love her as much as jodie.


----------



## Melinda (Nov 9, 2008)

Ive much prefered the Sunday show this season- Im loving  the pro dances- they have been magnificent, electrifying. 

Loved the Russians doing the Cha Cha tonight- her spins- WOW! And last week I was up and doing my Tina Turner moves to Proud Mary. Oh God they were all so beautiful. Loved Anton and Flavia doing the quickstep too!

Ive enjoyed Dancing With The Stars so much more than Strictly this year and that is absolutely down to casting. However, I do adore our pros; person for person they are SO much more wonderful than their American counterparts, some of whom are that bit too thin and too orange.



So yeah a continued meh to this Strictly season.  

John was godawful last night- not even in a "bless 'im, he's a tryer" way as  he had been previously. His performance was an insult to the show- he blatantly took the piss.  Cloris Leachman in Dancing With the Stars was at least humourous on the dance floor. 

Heather was hard done by;  on the night both Jodie and John were worse. But Heather's boyfriend continual complaints in his heavy accent gives me so much jokes! 

Actually similar voting outrage happened in the American series, Toni Braxton lost the public vote to Cloris Leachman a couple of weeks back. The US dont have the dance off system. 


I did like Tom's quickstep very much, but Im still not feeling him. There is something so intensely smackable about his face. 
Everyone apart from John is so achingly bland.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 9, 2008)

Melinda said:


> Ive much prefered the Sunday show this season- Im loving  the pro dances- they have been magnificent, electrifying.
> 
> Loved the Russians doing the Cha Cha tonight- her spins- WOW! And last week I was up and doing my Tina Turner moves to Proud Mary. Oh God they were all so beautiful. Loved Anton and Flavia doing the quickstep too!
> 
> ...



nah, sorry...  i've got a soft spot for tom.  i so would.  repeatedly.

i quite like austin too, and i love jodie - she's my fave.  

but it has been an odd series.  bugger all tens.


i couldn't watch dancing with the stars, no claudia and no craig!


----------



## Melinda (Nov 10, 2008)

Craig is indeed fabulous, I love catching him bopping along to the music.  I think  he's great on ITT when he is more himself, laughing at everything. 

Carrie Ann is great, but she is certainly no Craig. 


Sorry for the long post- but Im loving DWTS this season-  I watched it last year to see Mel B, but this year has been even more fab. This week (Wk 8) contestants took part in scored group dances- an imaginative and fresh idea.

Ive found it engaging, and the casting has been good, they arent necessarily better dancers than Tom and Austin et al, but they ARE proper  characters... Maurice Green the former athlete, Lance Bass ex of N'Sync, a couple of hammy US soap stars and Cloris who was just hilarious. I was helpless with laughter as she was flung about by her partner-he did one of those deathslide lifts with her!





How she didnt break a hip I dont know!  


My favourite is an ex NFL player called Warren Sapp, who I had never heard of but caught my eye because his agility belies his size. He dances with so much fun, energy and vigour. He's so cute! 

Warren & Kym doing the Hustle - just brilliant! He properly gets into it!

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=hoynMYbig_U&feature=related

Warren and Kim- First meeting and Cha Cha 
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=8y3bcQN3FvA&feature=related

His 'Matrix' Paso Doble
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=BALxsrEb0pI&feature=related

Warren and Kym- Quickstep
“I'm not a quitter- Fatboy gonna get this! “
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=gC-8zp0FqQM&feature=related



There have been some wonderful performances too

Brooke and Derek's Foxtrot last week (wk7)- perfect score
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=dlkMDRkXU-Q

Brooke and Derek Jitterbug (Wk 5)
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=bvOLkZno2lE&feature=related

Julianne and Cody Linley - Jitter Bug
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=xLWvN0EKipo&feature=related


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 10, 2008)

Its the pros that put me off DWTS. They're not as likeable as the uk contingent. I'm gonna fight spanglechick for Ian, or perhaps we could share him spangles....?

Anyway. Time for John to go - please, even if my son will bemoan the loss of Kristina and her boobs. He really should have gone this week and I don't want someone who can dance to be sacrificed because the public likes him.

I simply cannot make myself like Lisa Snowdon - she dances well but I so want to kick her on the shins. In fact I like her about as much as I like Cherie, which is Not Very Much At All. 

Disappointed by Austin this week, but I think he'll come back with a vengance next week. I'm hoping its a momentary blip...........


----------



## Melinda (Nov 10, 2008)

I was trying to work out why Im not  feeling Lisa Snowdon- she's stunning and dances beautifully- but she starts speaking and I roll my eyes.  

I know my feelings are baseless, but instinctively I feel Lisa to be insincere, plus she speaks in dullard platitudes. I have a similar reaction to Geri Halliwell. 

I think if Lisa got on less well with Brendan Id like her more 

But when I see her in tight, skinny I catch my breath- she has been blessed with a slamming body!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 10, 2008)

Melinda said:


> I was trying to work out why Im not  feeling Lisa Snowdon- she's stunning and dances beautifully- but she starts speaking and I roll my eyes.
> 
> I know my feelings are baseless, but instinctively I feel Lisa to be insincere, plus she speaks in dullard platitudes. I have a similar reaction to Geri Halliwell.
> 
> ...



I have much the same reaction - there is just something unsympathetic about her.

Mind you I also have a small cruch on Vincent so I am not sure my feelings are to be trusted..


----------



## Rollem (Nov 10, 2008)

felixthecat said:


> Anyway. Time for John to go


i agree. it's not really funny to watch him anymore, just a bit cringey / boring. at least heather went, as she would have been next anyhow, but john really needs to go next week!


----------



## Melinda (Nov 10, 2008)

Vincent!   

Im bellowing! Poor you!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 10, 2008)

Melinda said:


> Vincent!
> 
> Im bellowing! Poor you!



I know - he's short with pointy Vulcan ears but I feel all fluttery when he comes on. It's just too sad


----------



## Melinda (Nov 10, 2008)

Apologies for mocking your crush!  

Vincent can appear creepily over familiar 






But in Flavia's arms he changes into symbol of enduring love and devotion.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 10, 2008)

I want to be Flavia in that picture!! Even though I'd make two of him


----------



## DRINK? (Nov 10, 2008)

Vincent has sex pest written all over him....bet that was why they were up for the chop....I can just imagine all the grannies watching at home muttering as to him being a slimey wop or similar OAP "allowed" rascism...

I quite like him though can't stand Brendan though my fav professional is Camilla D ...

Christ look what marriage does to a bloke


----------



## purves grundy (Nov 10, 2008)

Fuckin Jon Sargent. A joke's a joke but it's farcical now.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 10, 2008)

DRINK? said:


> Vincent has sex pest written all over him....bet that was why they were up for the chop....I can just imagine all the grannies watching at home muttering as to him being a slimey wop or similar OAP "allowed" rascism...
> 
> I quite like him though can't stand Brendan though my fav professional is Camilla D ...
> 
> Christ look what marriage does to a bloke



There was a bit on the weekday show a whilw ago where it showed Vincent and Flavia doing a show somewhere and he was plying all his charm on the old ladies along the "You love me don't you. I can see it in your eyes that you do" and they were lapping it up, all girly and giggly 

It would be hilarious...if that now wasn't me. I am one of those sad old ladies


----------



## Melinda (Nov 10, 2008)

DRINK? said:


> I quite like him though can't stand Brendan though my fav professional is Camilla D ...
> 
> Christ look what marriage does to a bloke


Camilla has changed this season! She has always been fab, but her personality seems bigger this season- her dancing is sexier, more sassy, more booty shaking.

She was amazing in the Proud Mary pro- dance last week, just WOW in her gold fringed dress.

Previously Ive always felt her to be quite safe and slightly anodyne. Actually its probably an unfair assessment simply because Karen, Lilia, Flavia and Ola have each probably had more attention than her in past seasons. Even when she was with Gethin.

Erin and Camilla arent as loud and in your face as the others, maybe because they're both ballroom specialists?


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 10, 2008)

Has anyone had a look at the SCD message boards (yes I know but I'm bored)? Blimey, some people take this seriously! 



> i am a mother of 4 children how can i teach them that hard work and skill will get them the results that they deserve when john sargent keeps on getting through when other more skilled and less arrogant people get voted out. i do not think that i will let my children watch anymore.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 10, 2008)

purves grundy said:


> Fuckin Jon Sargent. A joke's a joke but it's farcical now.



You are one of the judges, and my bet is Arlene.

It's an entertainment show, with a phone in element.  Of course people will vote for someone they find entertaining.  Do the judges not watch _I'm A Celebrity Get Me Out Of Here_?  

No matter how much the judges want it to be a pure dance competition, the phoning public will aways contain people (like me) who find it more entertaining to watch someone with a bit of personality doing badly than someone with no personality (like the S Club girl) doing quite well.


----------



## Melinda (Nov 10, 2008)

felixthecat said:


> Has anyone had a look at the SCD message boards (yes I know but I'm bored)? Blimey, some people take this seriously!



Proof there are people more bored than you out there!


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 10, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> You are one of the judges, and my bet is Arlene.
> 
> It's an entertainment show, with a phone in element.  Of course people will vote for someone they find entertaining.  Do the judges not watch _I'm A Celebrity Get Me Out Of Here_?
> 
> No matter how much the judges want it to be a pure dance competition, the phoning public will aways contain people (like me) who find it more entertaining to watch someone with a bit of personality doing badly than someone with no personality (like the S Club girl) doing quite well.



but his personality is getting a bit off now, too.  he's all arrogant "in the unlikely event we're in the dance off"  and he's stopped trying to dance.  Plus, i don't give two hoots if rachel is gone, but that won't happen unless she's up against one of the top three.  instead, we'll end up losing jodie - who is a bit shit, but tries hard and is completely lovely.


----------



## Melinda (Nov 10, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> No matter how much the judges want it to be a pure dance competition, the phoning public will aways contain people (like me) who find it more entertaining to watch someone with a bit of personality doing badly than someone with no personality (like the S Club girl) doing quite well.



John has been cute so far, he's worked hard and made an effort to learn a routine. But Saturday's performance looked lazy and shit- he didnt dance- he walked and shuffled embarrassingly for 90 seconds. 

Everyone who has been eliminated thus far, has actually put in some effort. He owes the competition and the audience more effort. That said if he dings out Rachel Stevens next week...  


Oh and why does John train in his outside clothes? He trains wearing workshirts and corduroys ffs!

E2a @Spangles (you posted while I was writing ^^^) -  well said!


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 10, 2008)

spanglechick said:


> he's all arrogant "in the unlikely event we're in the dance off"


He says that with a twinkle, and is clearly being mischievous.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 10, 2008)

spanglechick said:


> but his personality is getting a bit off now, too.  he's all arrogant "in the unlikely event we're in the dance off"  and he's stopped trying to dance.  Plus, i don't give two hoots if rachel is gone, but that won't happen unless she's up against one of the top three.  instead, we'll end up losing jodie - who is a bit shit, but tries hard and is completely lovely.





Melinda said:


> John has been cute so far, he's worked hard and made an effort to learn a routine. Saturday's performance looked lazy and shit- he didnt dance- he walked and shuffled embarrassingly for 90 seconds.
> 
> Everyone who has been eliminated thus far, has actually put in some effort. He owes the competition and the audience more effort. That said if he dings out Rachel Stevens next week...
> 
> ...



I agree with these - and though Rachel is vacuous at least she is making the effort, John seems to have stopped doing this and that is what is also annoying about it.

Having never really watched any series properly before this I've found the "dance contest vs entertainment programme" argument - which is very prevelant on the SCD message boards - really interesting.

For me it is more dance contest than entertainment programme and tbh that is what put me off watching the other series as I cannot dance and don't have a huge interest in it. I decided to give this series a go and have been amazed how drawn in I am by the contest, by seeing the celebrities improve and try their best. It is that aspect that keeps me interested. Yes it is entertaining as well but it is the effort put in by the contestants and their partners that keeps me tuning in and i feel that is being undermined by John Sargeant's presence. 

And I know it is only a telly programme and I shouldn't take it too seriously but I do. 'Cos I really like it


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 10, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> For me it is more dance contest than entertainment programme


Well, I watch to be entertained.  And when John goes (which wll be soon), I will find it a whole lot less entertaining.  If at that point I actually care who wins, I may keep watching, but to be honest I'm as much interested in a well-executed fleckle as remembering where exactly argon is in the periodic table.

Last series, I watched right to the end because Alisha was in it right to the end, and I fancied her.  Austin will have to wear something startling to have the same draw.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 10, 2008)

The two dullest of a very dull lot were in the bottom two. 

I like Jodie and Christine, the rest are fucking dullards.


----------



## Melinda (Nov 10, 2008)

Relahni said:


> The two dullest of a very dull lot were in the bottom two.
> 
> I like Jodie and Christine, the rest are fucking dullards.



http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=h2Y_EHRNATI

Sniff.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 10, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> Well, I watch to be entertained.  And when John goes (which wll be soon), I will find it a whole lot less entertaining.  If at that point I actually care who wins, I may keep watching, but to be honest I'm as much interested in a well-executed fleckle as remembering where exactly argon is in the periodic table.
> 
> Last series, I watched right to the end because Alisha was in it right to the end, and I fancied her.  *Austin will have to wear something startling to have the same draw.*



I quite liked his open necked shirt on Saturday. Though I actually prefered Ian's chest, it was so...oiled and inviting!

What I do also like about the show is that it is good all round weekend family entertainment. I like the fact I can discuss it on here, in the office, with friends, my parents etc.. it crosses a lot of boundaries in that way.

And I also don't think they should change the voting system as has been suggested on some sites. Much as I am annoyed by John Sargeant's presence taking the public vote out of it wouldn't feel right


----------



## FiFi (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm shocked at how much I'm liking Jodie.
I didn't think I'd care much about her, what with her being a tall posh clothes-horse, but now I really want her to do well.

Yes, I AM aware how biased that sounds, but I'm being honest. 
I love her shocked smile when she gets voted through.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 10, 2008)

I quite like the newsreader as well.

Jodie and Christine are very nice and I would welcome them round my flat with open arms.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 10, 2008)

Relahni said:


> I quite like *the newsreader *as well.
> 
> Jodie and Christine are very nice and I would welcome them round my flat with open arms.



who?


----------



## Relahni (Nov 10, 2008)

spanglechick said:


> who?



John Sargent.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 10, 2008)

Relahni said:


> John Sargent.



oh.  really?  but then i'm not mad keen on christine either, and i know she's number one round your gaff, so we'll have to agree to differ...


----------



## Relahni (Nov 10, 2008)

spanglechick said:


> oh.  really?  but then i'm not mad keen on christine either, and i know she's number one round your gaff, so we'll have to agree to differ...



I think the rugby player will win it.  But he's a ponce.  

I love the fact that it's taken so seriously and that the general public always vote for the shittest dancer.  

Christine is like a Goddess in our house!


----------



## Melinda (Nov 10, 2008)

Christine looked fabulous in her jive dress and I loved her hair too. 

Her jive was lively. But she is quite dull.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 10, 2008)

Melinda said:


> Christine looked fabulous in her jive dress and I loved her hair too.
> 
> Her jive was lively. But she is quite dull.



 

Melinda!!!!!


----------



## Melinda (Nov 10, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Melinda!!!!!


Im a grouch today. Sorry 

There you go!


----------



## Melinda (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh I do love Matt Cutler. Sigh. 

He's my favourite of favourites. 

Sigh.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 10, 2008)

Cheers Melinda.

Jodie is my favourite, then Christine, then John.


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 10, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> What I do also like about the show is that it is good all round weekend family entertainment. I like the fact I can discuss it on here, in the office, with friends, my parents etc.. it crosses a lot of boundaries in that way.



So true. Every monday morning. between 8:00 and 8:30am, I discuss the weekends SCD over coffee and brownies with a large Marine PTI, an infantry sergeant and a medical officer

And QoG, don't talk about Ian's chest - it makes me go all funny


----------



## avu9lives (Nov 10, 2008)

FiFi said:


> I'm shocked at how much I'm liking Jodie.
> I didn't think I'd care much about her, what with her being a tall posh clothes-horse, but now I really want her to do well.
> 
> Yes, I AM aware how biased that sounds, but I'm being honest.
> I love her shocked smile when she gets voted through.



Omg thats what i thought too, but ive really warmed to her and ian
They make a lovely couple and always seem to have fun in training. while still trying hard to master their dances

Id take jodie over that vacous cow out of s club 7 anyday


----------



## Melinda (Nov 11, 2008)

Article about the Strictly format taking over the world

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/m...owed-strictly-come-dancings-lead-1009212.html


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 13, 2008)

Who saw _It Takes 2_, when Ola said she slept with nothing on?

I've not been able to stop thinking about that.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 13, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> Who saw _It Takes 2_, when Ola said she slept with nothing on?
> 
> I've not been able to stop thinking about that.





We missed that - Mr. QofG's will be very disappointed


----------



## Melinda (Nov 13, 2008)

Mrs QoG-  Did you also miss Brian Fortuna ruffling Craig's feathers on the sofa yesterday? 

He was doing the mid week round up with Craig. He was *really* good, much more insightful than Anton and Darren who regularly do the round ups.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 13, 2008)

Melinda said:


> He was *really* good, much more insightful than Anton and Darren who regularly do the round ups.


He was, actually.

I didn't think I was going to like him at first, but he's grown on me.  



<thinks about Ola again>


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 13, 2008)

Melinda said:


> Mrs QoG-  Did you also miss Brian Fortuna ruffling Craig's feathers on the sofa yesterday?
> 
> He was doing the mid week round up with Craig. He was *really* good, much more insightful than Anton and Darren who regularly do the round ups.



No - I did manage to see that and I thought he was really good too, very fair and insightful comments. He'd make a good judge I think


----------



## Melinda (Nov 13, 2008)

I love Ola SO much Danny, I feel like Im being unfaithful to Flavia 

I love them ALL- but Brendan a little less and Matt Cutler a lot more.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes! Brian should be a judge!
Get rid of Bruno, or Len, or Arlene!

Oh except then he couldn't dance. Forget I said anything...

I think I like Christine best at the moment. 
That yellow flingy flangy dress was so cool.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 15, 2008)

Some great dances tonight. Plus Vincent's hairy chest! I was happy


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes, tonight was top drawer. Jodie = fantastic, and finally got given a decent dress; Rachel = awesome; Tom = still a smug grinning buffoon, but that salsa was just brilliant.


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 15, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> Yes, tonight was top drawer. Jodie = fantastic, and finally got given a decent dress; Rachel = awesome; Tom = still a smug grinning buffoon, but that salsa was just brilliant.



lol i thought that about jodie too, she looked lovely tonight, i think the wardrobe/makeup dept have really had it in for her up til now.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 16, 2008)

John was great last night.  He should stay.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 16, 2008)

No, no, he should leave with dignity, his head held high and 4 stone lighter.

He is much improved but everyone, and I mean EVERYONE else is much better and should not be kicked out for him to remain. It would just be ridiculously  unfair. And the joke's worn off now.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 16, 2008)

It's not a dance competition: it's a celebrity dance show with a phone-in element.

There used to be a dance competition show on TV. Come Dancing.  It was boring and nobody watched it.

If that's what the judges want, they can have it. But they wouldn't have the prime time, big ratings, family entertainment show they have now.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 16, 2008)

No, no, noooooooooooo, it's all about The Journey.

John has journeyed as far as possible. The others have further to go, and to boot them off is unsatisfying.

This is a good article on behind the scenes at SCD; it made me respect Lisa and changed my mind about some of the characters involved.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 16, 2008)

Badger Kitten said:


> it's all about The Journey.




Things I hate:

"It's been an Incredible Journey"
"It's been a Rollercoaster Ride"
"I'm Living The Dream*"  (*This might be _X-Factor_).

What I require from this show is: entertainment.  And frankly, I don't get that from Rachel.  She might be a great dancer, but she had no personality, and is just dull.  If it was a show full of Rachels, I wouldn't watch.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 16, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> Things I hate:
> 
> "It's been an Incredible Journey"
> "It's been a Rollercoaster Ride"
> ...



 at The Journey.

TBH the X factor is even worse for that kind of 'empowerment-self-discovery-shite. Plus they are always endlessly weeping.

It gets tiresome, ruth had a weep about 'Angels' being one of the best songs Britain has given the world, ffs, and the yodelling back-combed blonde ditz on XF was bawling because she had a sore throat and was in bed. She still managed to pile on the eyeliner though.

SCD is more hardcore, none of that snivelling over there.




			
				Sunday Times ( link upthread) said:
			
		

> Lisa Snowdon and Brendan Cole are sweating, sweating, sweating. Lady Marmalade booms out of the speakers; already being played for the ninth time this day. Snowdon, for the future edification of eight million viewers, is having her virgin induction into the ways of the cha-cha-cha.
> 
> “F***!” she wails, as she hinges the wrong way on the offbeat and kicks Cole in the shins.
> 
> ...


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 16, 2008)

The John Sergeant 'coup'

AA Gillhttp://entertainment.timesonline.co.uk/tol/arts_and_entertainment/tv_and_radio/article5162477.ece agrees with you Danny




			
				AA Gill said:
			
		

> One of the judges — the strangest collection of human effluvia this side of Grimms’ Fairy Tales — admonished us by saying we must remember this was a dancing competition.
> 
> Now, I think it’s time I called the old dancing judges, Cheryl and Simon into my office to remind them of a few home truths. Listen carefully, all of you. Strictly Come Dancing is not a dancing competition. The X Factor is not a talent contest. The Queen Vic is not a real pub, and Basil Brush isn’t actually a talking fox. They are all entertainments. Dragons’ Den isn’t real venture capitalism, and I’m a Celebrity. . . Get Me Out of Here! isn’t a real jungle or, indeed, real celebrity, and everybody there has been begging their agents to get them in it. You are all suffering from a common green-room delusion: you believe your own billing. You are not on television because you’re experts or gurus. You’re there because you’re either funny, hateful or shaggable, and if you’re in any doubt which, then it’s not the latter.
> 
> The public votes for what makes the best television. If that means dismissing a dull genius for amusing crapness, they’ll do it without thinking. Hands up anyone who remembers the name of the men’s ski-jump gold medallists the year Eddie the Eagle came last? Exactly. Who knows, who cares?


----------



## liampreston (Nov 16, 2008)

Cherie's Legs

[/thread]


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 16, 2008)

Badger Kitten said:


> SCD is more hardcore, none of that snivelling over there.


Less of it, rather than none of it, to be fair.  (I watch X Factor, too). 

Look at Brendan, though.  _He_ knows it isn't just a dance competition; that's why he nurtures his Bad Boy of Dance image.  That's why he puts in extra lifts when he knows full well they aren't allowed.  He knows he has to appeal beyond the judges' table.  It doesn't do it for me, but at least he gives more than a technically executed dance.  He understands it's an entertainment show.

As they all do when they put in too much "faffing about" at the start of the paso, which Len doesn't like.  

Take Rachel's dance last night.  It got three tens, but pretty much bored me, because I don't care about her.  She might be a lovely girl in real life, but on the screen she comes over as soul-dead.  If it had been Aleesha last year, I'd have been out of my seat.  Because she drew me in.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 16, 2008)

I reckon it will be Lisa and Brendon plus Christine and Matthew in the dance off. I think John will last another week or two then go. People on the BBC strictly forum were saying how John's voting number seemed always to be engaged so either lots of people were voting for him or the Beeb had blocked it 

Hope it's not Jodie in the dance off - I think she is coming across really well and her outfit last night was beautiful


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 16, 2008)

Just caught it on BBCi, missed first half last night.

Jodie, Rachel, Tom, Austin, Lisa and Christine were all excellent. 

Cherie was good but not scintillating.

John was the best he has ever been but I do think the joke has run its course now...

*sigh*

My enjoyment is being spoiled by my annoyance at the injustice of it, with dancers I'd like to see more of getting the boot.


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks to Digital Spy I know who was in the bottom 2 and who got booted last night. Wish I could stop myself looking at the spoilers, it makes it less exciting on a Sunday night.

Of course once this is over we've got the ice skating to look forward to


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 16, 2008)

Miss Potter said:


> Thanks to Digital Spy I know who was in the bottom 2 and who got booted last night. Wish I could stop myself looking at the spoilers, it makes it less exciting on a Sunday night.
> 
> Of course once this is over we've got the ice skating to look forward to




Skating is shite though.

please don't say who got binned, I've been looking forward to show all afternoon


----------



## trashpony (Nov 16, 2008)

That bruno needs a hair cut badly


----------



## spirals (Nov 16, 2008)

That me and my shadow dance was excruciating to watch!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 16, 2008)

How gutted is lisa------


----------



## Looby (Nov 16, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> How gutted is lisa------


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 16, 2008)

Tess looks like she is chewing on a wasp these days1!!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 16, 2008)

Lisa is gonna wet herself in a minute


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 16, 2008)

CMON JOHN--GET TO The FINAL and Fuck em alllllll offfffff


----------



## Looby (Nov 16, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> CMON JOHN--GET TO The FINAL and Fuck em alllllll offfffff



I kind of feel like this but it is a bit unfair.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 16, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> I kind of feel like this but it is a bit unfair.



he never came onto the dance floor at the end....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 16, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> he never came onto the dance floor at the end....



I think the problem is that his entertainment value is now disappearing as well - I liked his dance this week but it's time for him to go


----------



## purves grundy (Nov 16, 2008)

He ought to pull out really, feign an injury. Or actually injure himself.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 16, 2008)

trashpony said:


> That bruno needs a hair cut badly


He's _had_ his hair cut badly! 

What's unfair about the public voting for people they want to keep?  That's how it works.  It _could_ just go on the judges' decisions.  But it wouldn't be such a good show if it did.

It's sad for Cherie, but I'm not sorry to see James go; he's an arrogant arse.

Plus he's wrong: it _isn't_ a dance competition; it's a celebrity dance show with a phone-in element.


----------



## liampreston (Nov 16, 2008)

Sometimes the Great British public get it wrong. Tonight, they got it wrong.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 17, 2008)

They did get it wrong.

Cherie is older than John, worked super-hard and dances beautifully.

Cherie should have stayed.

John should have gone on a high; with a 7, a nice dance and the affection of the public. He is coming over as an arrogant arse now; the joke is so threadbare.

There is nobody left who is not final material: fuck off John, this is ruining my enjoyment of the show.


----------



## tarannau (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm loving watching that pompous Arlene woman trying not to sound desperately exasperated about the competition on Breakfast. They're stupid, archaic dancing styles that nobody really cares about love  - there's amusement in the gaudy outfits and celebs for sure, but I'm afraid you'll have to deal with the fact that people aren't taking the programme or your stiff backed profession with the utmost of seriousity. 

John to win!


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 17, 2008)

Badger Kitten said:


> Cherie is older than John.........



No she's not!!

Cherie - 56
John - 64


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 17, 2008)

Personally, I liked John and Kristinas waltz. 

I still find it difficult to like Lisa and have found Cherie increasingly irritating, so I'm not too upset by the result tbh. 

The public are still voting personality but that'll end soon. We'll end up with a fair result (and Austin winning I expect)


----------



## Me76 (Nov 17, 2008)

felixthecat said:


> Personally, I liked John and Kristinas waltz.



It was supposed to be an American Smooth though. 

I don't mind John staying in this week as I didn't really like Cherie, if he stays in next week though that will mean someone who is much better and more likeable (for me) will be going and then I will start getting cross. 

I do find it amazing how everyone is getting so wound up about it though - it is only a TV show!!!!


----------



## ethel (Nov 17, 2008)

oh trust me, the british public are cray when it comes to phone in's. i was working on the 100 operator service on the night of the first pop idol. people were phoning up and complaining that we didn't live in a democracy because they couldn't get through to vote for will young.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 17, 2008)

Badger Kitten said:


> They did get it wrong.
> 
> Cherie is older than John, worked super-hard and dances beautifully.
> 
> Cherie should have stayed.


The public didn't put Cherie out - the judges did.

The public vote for their favourite couples.  The bottom two then compete to win the judges' favours and stay in.  Because it's a knockout competition _somebody_ has to leave every week.  Had it been John, then next week it'd be someone else, and we're told they all deserve to be in.  Well, they can't be.

The trouble the judges have is that the public are using different criteria to make their choices.

I like John because he's entertaining.  He seems to be enjoying himself (which, incidentally, is more than I can say for some of the "serious" competitors, who have taken on a steely resolve in their eyes as they see their chance at the trophy come closer).  I don't give a bugger about well-executed fleckles.  And, actually, the more the judges chunter on about how unfair it all is, the more I want John to stay in longer.

I've said it before: it isn't a dance purist show.  There used to be a dance purist show: _Come Dancing_.  It was boring, and nobody watched it.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 17, 2008)

The thing for me now is that John has got a bit boring. He was fun and entertaining but now I am much more interested in how, for instance, Jodie will do or how good Austin is. That, for me, is now a lot more entertaining than John and his fumbling.

His sweetness is wearing off. Though I do love Kristina's "Oh my god I don't believe it" reaction when they are kept in!


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 17, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> now I am much more interested in how, for instance, Jodie will do or how good Austin is.


If John goes, those factors would need to come further to the fore to keep me interested.

There are people I'm _not_ interested in:  Rachel and Lisa primarily.  I wouldn't miss them at all.

And though I can see Tom is the best dancer (he hasn't had a bad week as poor as Austin's bad week), I find him irritating, so I don't really have a stake in his progress.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 17, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> If John goes, those factors would need to come further to the fore to keep me interested.
> 
> There are people I'm _not_ interested in:  Rachel and Lisa primarily.  I wouldn't miss them at all.
> 
> And though I can see Tom is the best dancer (he hasn't had a bad week as poor as Austin's bad week), I find him irritating, so I don't really have a stake in his progress.



I really, really liked Rachel's dance on Saturday, but otherwise she is rather dull and I just cannot warm to Lisa, or Brendon, I would be sorry to see them go as I think they are both good dancers but I'm not sure I would miss them, if you see what I mean. Except Vincent, I'd miss Vincent.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 17, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Except Vincent, I'd miss Vincent.


Exactly.  Not because of his dancing, but because of his personality.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 17, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> Exactly.  Not because of his dancing, but because of his personality.



His chest and his hip movements in my case


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 17, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> His chest and his hip movements in my case


 Fair enough.


----------



## purves grundy (Nov 17, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> What's unfair about the public voting for people they want to keep?  That's how it works.  It _could_ just go on the judges' decisions.  But it wouldn't be such a good show if it did.
> 
> It's sad for Cherie, but I'm not sorry to see James go; he's an arrogant arse.
> 
> Plus he's wrong: it _isn't_ a dance competition; it's a celebrity dance show with a phone-in element.



The only thing duller than JS is the pack of Gradgrindian dullards who go around saying this.

ZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 17, 2008)

purves grundy said:


> The only thing duller than JS is the pack of Gradgrindian dullards who go around saying this.
> 
> ZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...


Gradgrindian?  I'll tell you what would be Gradgrindian: a purist dance competition where fleckles are king.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 17, 2008)

It is not a dance purist show of totally unknown dancers, no, that is 'Dirty Dancing on Living TV' which nobody watches, or Come Dancing which was canned. But you are missing the point, Danny and everyone else who says 
' it's a personality contest'

It IS, a dance show of *celebrities learning to dance *

not celebrities being lovable old codgers
not celebs being pretty
not celebs being hunky

but celebrities LEARNING TO DANCE and COMPETING in a DANCE COMPETITION.

Their personalities are part of it. But personality alone is not enough.

The interesting thing for viewers is how these people - who we feel that we know something about because they are slebs not complete unknowns - cope with learning how to dance these vaguely archaic, slightly peculiar, physically gruelling highly technical dances when they are not dancers but have other careers as singers, pundits, actors, what have you.

That is what makes the show interesting and why millions tune in to watch it.
It is about the 'journey' ( wanky word) these people go on - and how the audience gets to see them change from 2 left feet to sequinned up foxtrotters performing dances which anyone can judge whether they performed well or not, even if they are not a dance judge. They see the effort involved. They see how hard it is. They cheer the lifts, they clap when they glide across the floor, they wince when they do it badly.


If there was a personality contest, Sargeant would win, yes, but it's not, it's a personality-contest-DANCE show. 

Let me explain how annoying this is for me with an example.
It's just as annoying as having some beautiful but not-at-all funny person on Have I Got News For You, just because they look nice, when in fact they don't add anything to the programme. HIGNFY is a satirical/funny/news show - you expect the guests to deliver the bare minimum of knowing about current affairs and having something to say. Being 'cute' is not enough. Especially not week after week, when you keep wasting a place that could be used by someone with much more to contribute in the spirit of the show.

John Sergeant is cute, but it is _not enough._
He has to dance, and he _can't _dance. He has no business knocking people who can dance and are entertaining out of a dance entertainment show.

It was kind of funny at first, but now it is not very funny and it is unfair.

edit: I know it's not the judges' fault they have to bin one of the two lowest scored - I wish I knew who thought it was so funny to repeat-vote Segeant though - people I spoke to thought it was fantastically funny at first but nobody I've spoken to today has thought it funny. Who are these fuckers?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 17, 2008)

Is it just me or is his partner starting to look embarrased?


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 17, 2008)

Badger Kitten said:


> It was kind of funny at first, but now it is not very funny and it is unfair.



No, its not funny, but its also not unfair - in fact its decided in the fairest way possible by asking a large number of people (the viewing public) to vote.

People are asked to vote for their favourites - I suppose that's what they are doing.


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 17, 2008)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Is it just me or is his partner starting to look embarrased?



Poor Kristina - I do feel sorry for her.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 17, 2008)

Badger Kitten said:


> It IS, a dance show of *celebrities learning to dance *


Yes, celebrities learning to dance.  Which John is doing.

I like watching him learning how to dance.  He's not an athlete, or someone who you'd expect to have natural ability, but he's giving it a go, and having fun doing it.  That's what I like.  That's what I want to see.  And so do loads of other viewers.  And, frankly, the producers know that, even if the judges don't, or it wouldn't be a 'celebrity' show.  Why book people like John at all?  Because a sizeable proportion of the audience want to watch people like John.

If the judges want Come Dancing, they can have it, but it wouldn't get the audiences Strictly does.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 17, 2008)

felixthecat said:


> People are asked to vote for their favourites - I suppose that's what they are doing.


Exactly.  Tess says just that every time:  "_If you want your favourite to stay in, you have to vote for them." _Not:  "_Please endorse the judges' verdicts by phoning in in the following proportions_..."


----------



## gosub (Nov 17, 2008)

Badger Kitten said:


> It is not a dance purist show of totally unknown dancers, no, that is 'Dirty Dancing on Living TV' which nobody watches, or Come Dancing which was canned. But you are missing the point, Danny and everyone else who says
> ' it's a personality contest'
> 
> It IS, a dance show of *celebrities learning to dance *
> ...



Your description  missed the vital trunk element of the show, its a fund raiser for a charity. Keeping in a controversial JS guarantees phone calls coz the only way of getting rid of him is for him to get one of the least number phone votes. Sets up an interesting dynamic between those interesed in being  entertained and those interested in the welfare of kids. 

Who are the fuckers now?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 17, 2008)

gosub said:


> Your description  missed the vital trunk element of the show, *its a fund raiser for a charity*. Keeping in a controversial JS guarantees phone calls coz the only way of getting rid of him is for him to get one of the least number phone votes. Sets up an interesting dynamic between those interesed in being  entertained and those interested in the welfare of kids.
> 
> Who are the fuckers now?



No it isn't anymore due to changes after the phone voting scandal


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 17, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> No it isn't anymore


Really?  Where does the money go, then?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 17, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> Really?  Where does the money go, then?



 Used to be Children In Need but it isn't now 

Apparently SCD used to add an extra 10p or so to the basic call charge which went to Children in Need but now that doesn't happen so i assume the charges go to the phone service provider. 

http://www.professionalfundraising.co.uk/home/content.php?id=774


----------



## gosub (Nov 17, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> No it isn't anymore due to changes after the phone voting scandal



Ah fair enough, that makes Blue Peter et al the fuckers. John Sargent is fucking useless. But rembering back Strictly has been here before and the judges behaved the same way: with Chris Parker and with hind sight perhaps if they had thanked him for being a good sport and raising shed loads of cash by humiliating himself for charity, might of prevented his later suicide attempt.
Dancing should be about having fun though.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 17, 2008)

gosub said:


> Dancing should be about having fun though.


Correct.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 17, 2008)

Below is from

http://www.bbc.co.uk/strictlycomedancing/vote/


"Voting is by telephone only. The numbers for each couple dancing that week will be given out during the live show.
  Vote lines are opened and closed as specified on the programme. Please do not call after the lines have closed as your vote will not be counted, but you may still be charged. Please be aware voting times may change.
  Each phone vote costs 15p from a BT landline. Other networks may vary. Calls from mobiles will  be considerably higher"


----------



## liampreston (Nov 17, 2008)

Given the phone in scandals of recent times, I bet the BBC are REALLY pissed off that they just can't pretend John didn't get enough votes....


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 17, 2008)

*It Takes Two!*

Yey, go John!

Also, I'm chuffed that Ola wants him in the final.  Ola ftw.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 17, 2008)

liampreston said:


> Given the phone in scandals of recent times, I bet the BBC are REALLY pissed off that they just can't pretend John didn't get enough votes....


Why?  Viewers are voting for him, and want to see him?  Why would they not want to give their audience something they want?


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 17, 2008)

spirals said:


> That me and my shadow dance was excruciating to watch!



noooo - it was aces.  forsyth is one of the old school... they had to be good at everything to be in showbiz.  he's fucking astonishing.


as re: john sergant.  all the outrage from the judges - i reckon tis manufactured to a large extent... we see it most years.  bloody useless julian clary was in the semifinal, iirc.

i thought JS came over well on claudia's show today.  and i didn't like cherie cos she was smug, so y'know, who gives a toss?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 17, 2008)

If the judges dont want to change the rules or do not want Jon to stand down- then its quite simple----- STFU!!!


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 17, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> If the judges dont want to change the rules or do not want Jon to stand down- then its quite simple----- STFU!!!


Quite.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 19, 2008)

BBC News have just said that John Sargeant has withdrawn from the show - will try and find out more


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 19, 2008)

I started a thread about it here


----------



## tarannau (Nov 19, 2008)

It's a travesty of justice. John would have won. Let's petition for a comeback.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 19, 2008)

Badger Kitten said:


> I started a thread about it here



Ta - will have a look


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 19, 2008)

New rules to prevent Sergeant-alike doing similar next year - the 3 strikes and you're out rule


----------



## Rollem (Nov 19, 2008)

as i said on the other thread, as much as i am fed up of john now , him feeling he needs to step down leaves a bt of a sour taste

makes this saturdays show a bit of a shambles really - am assuming there will be no public vote etc?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 19, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> BBC News have just said that John Sargeant has withdrawn from the show - will try and find out more


I'm gutted.

To be honest, there's not much to interest me in the show now.  Tom' probably the best dancer and will likely win, but I don't warm to him, and I don't really care who wins.  Last year I watched for Alesha.  This year was all about John.  And now it'll just be dull.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 19, 2008)

Rollem said:


> as i said on the other thread, as much as i am fed up of john now , him feeling he needs to step down leaves a bt of a sour taste



Doesnt it just

Cherie's comments today didnt help--I feel really sorry for jon now- he never asked for this to happen-...


----------



## ethel (Nov 19, 2008)

does anyone else want to knock out james?


----------



## Melinda (Nov 19, 2008)

James is making a fight of it!  

Up the Chatham Massif!


----------



## Looby (Nov 19, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Doesnt it just
> 
> Cherie's comments today didnt help--I feel really sorry for jon now- he never asked for this to happen-...



What did Cherie say?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 19, 2008)

sarahluv said:


> does anyone else want to knock out james?



YES ME!!

What a fucking hypocrit--SELFISH?????-- if he stayed he was a twat and now he is being selfish because he left???

TOSSER


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 19, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> What did Cherie say?



What that tosser on the couch just said--basically john has turned it into a soap opera


----------



## ethel (Nov 19, 2008)

i hope that someone gobs on him


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 19, 2008)

GO ON kate---TWAT HIM!!!


----------



## Melinda (Nov 19, 2008)

sarahluv said:


> i hope that someone gobs on him


----------



## Looby (Nov 19, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> What that tosser on the couch just said--basically john has turned it into a soap opera



I thought she was a sour faced old cow anyway. I'm a bit behind because I went to put my jamas on, James has just started, what a fucking prick.


----------



## ethel (Nov 19, 2008)

go anton!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 19, 2008)

I think Claudia might twat him soon!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 19, 2008)

sarahluv said:


> go anton!



Yeah - good on you Anton. James, you can fuck off!!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 19, 2008)

RIGHT cmon ARlene- lets see you back track now as well....GOD im soo angry


----------



## liampreston (Nov 19, 2008)

Arlene, the two-faced cow.....


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Nov 19, 2008)

liampreston said:


> Arlene, the two-faced cow.....



I know, but at least she didnt then blame him for being selfish for leaving--GOd that James is a TWAT!!!


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 19, 2008)

I've never liked James, but now I hate him.  Jesus, what does he want?  John couldn't do right whatever he did!


----------



## Looby (Nov 19, 2008)

Brians eyes are too far apart.

Christine looks good this week.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 19, 2008)

I wish i'd watched It Takes Twoooo!!

I always miss the good ones!!!


----------



## Melinda (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Looby (Nov 19, 2008)

I tried to re-create that memorable moment for magic sam the other night with a blanket.


----------



## Rollem (Nov 19, 2008)

cherie is just a bitter cow, trying to spread out her 15mins left in the limelight.

christine to win


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 19, 2008)

There was someone being really snide on C4 news about all this - the chap who brought BB to this country or something.

He was really laughing about people who like the programme for the dancing  which I think is unfair, implying that people who see it simply as entertainment are normal but those who like the dancing element aren't. And he said it in such a sarcastic way

I didn't like that. Horrible man. I may have to get him


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 20, 2008)

*The Voting System*

James said “vote for the dancing”.  Certain of the judges have in the past made similar comments.

But what is the function of the public vote?  

Does it exist in the hope that the public will somehow arrange themselves to  deliver a result which matches the judges’ leader board?  How would that work?  How can each individual know how the rest of  the viewers will vote, in order that the right proportion of votes is delivered for each couple?  That’s clearly impractical.  It’s also pointless: why not just have the judges’ scores alone, if all the public vote is supposed to do is replicate the judges’ scores?  So that can’t be the function.  

Nor are we all dance experts, so we can’t vote technically, as the judges do.  

So, all the public can do is individually decide who gets their vote, and decide for their own reasons.  That the public may deliver a different verdict to that of the judges is well understood by the programme devisors, or why is the outcome decided by adding the two scores together?

What, then, does James’ plea mean?  How are people to follow that advice?  It isn’t entirely clear.  What _is_ clear is that what James or the judges think is important in a performance isn’t always the same as the public’s view.  It is the tension between those two sets of values that left John feeling he was in an intolerable position.  It was clear from James’ reaction to John’s resignation that there was nothing John could have done in order to do the right thing: he wasn’t supposed to have got this far, but nor should he try to bow out.

This contradiction is a problem for the format.  Not from the viewers’ point of view - the ratings prove that.  But some involved in the show - whether as judges, professional dancers, or “serious” competitors - clearly haven’t got their head around the fact that what they value or prioritise is not necessarily always what all of the public values or gives priority to.

There were problems about this contradiction before, and the system was re-jigged to keep the judges happy.  But they didn’t like the consequences of that, either.  

In fact, the contradictions can never be balanced until the interest group within the show who were irritated by John returning week after week realise that the show is light entertainment - yes, with dancing, and some of it very good - but not a niche show for dance purists.  Either that, or they only book athletes who have been pre-screened for dance aptitude.  In my opinion, that would be a very different show, and would not attract quite the same audience figures.


----------



## bigbry (Nov 20, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> *The Voting System*
> 
> James said “vote for the dancing”.  Certain of the judges have in the past made similar comments.
> 
> ...



It's so that the BBC (who have already had £100+ from each of the public for their licence fee) can screw a bit more money from the gullible by making them feel this matters.

And before anyone asks I actually am in favour of the _unique way _the Beeb is funded.  It's all these phone ins I object to.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 22, 2008)

Aaah poor Christina, crying


----------



## foamy (Nov 22, 2008)

it gave me a leaky eye too


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 22, 2008)

foamy said:


> it gave me a leaky eye too



Me too

Some good dances tonight - especially Vincent and Rachel who were just lovely.

Afraid that Christine and Jodie will be in the dance off. I am loving Jodie and Ian so if so I hope they stay in.

Wish it was Lisa, she bores me


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 23, 2008)

I looked at the spoiler.
 at self.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 23, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Wish it was Lisa, she bores me


Yeah, me too.  

I was out last night (in a fecking marquee in a blizzard!   ), so just watching the tapes now.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 23, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> Yeah, me too.
> 
> I was out last night (in a fecking marquee in a blizzard!   ), so just watching the tapes now.



Did you wear a jumper/cardigan ?

I know you are not keen on Rachel but her dance with Vincent is very good. One of those that doesn't look like much, if you see what I mean, but manages to deliver


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 23, 2008)

Rachel was technically vg but left me cold.
poor Christina didn't deserve nasty judge comments
why are they nasty to her? She is very cheering to watch.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 23, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Did you wear a jumper/cardigan ?
> 
> I know you are not keen on Rachel but her dance with Vincent is very good. One of those that doesn't look like much, if you see what I mean, but manages to deliver


You can't argue with scores like that, I suppose.  I'm guessing her and Tom for the final.   There's others - with personality  - I'd rather see, but there you go.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 23, 2008)

i thought Rachel's dance was really really dull, whether it was supposedly 'perfect' or not.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 23, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> You can't argue with scores like that, I suppose.  I'm guessing her and Tom for the final.   There's others - with personality  - I'd rather see, but there you go.



I hope that it is Austin and Tom in the final - I have really enjoyed Rachel's dances the last two weeks but I am not sure she has shown the versatility, overall, that those two have.


----------



## Melinda (Nov 23, 2008)

Im with others in this thread, I was bored by Rachel's dance. I heard all the cheering over the scores and so did a quick rewind to watch it properly.  Perfect score for that?! Totally over marked- where was the knock out content?

Alesha didnt get four 10s for anything. It almost like the judges have been told to hand out big scores to liven up the season. 


In other news- Lance Bass danced up a storm in the DWTS semis last week. The show is broadcast here a week behind the US.  In his jitterbug he lost a shoe early on and danced on regardless! Wonderful stuff! I was up and cheering for him!  http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=3c-pCT5hmQk&feature=related


He did a great Mambo too. http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=KyVzaL9sGpI&feature=related


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 23, 2008)

Melinda said:


> Alesha didnt get four 10s for anything.


She did from me.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 23, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> i thought Rachel's dance was really really dull, whether it was supposedly 'perfect' or not.



I agree. She leaves me totally cold. I reckon Lisa'll go out tonight. She didn't dance well last night and the public don't like her very much


----------



## Melinda (Nov 23, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> She did from me.


I loved her more 


Didnt Christine's hair and make-up look hawt?!

Her dancing was SO poor for this stage in the game though. No speed, no vigor, no fun.


----------



## liampreston (Nov 23, 2008)

Melinda said:


> Im with others in this thread, I was bored by Rachel's dance. I heard all the cheering over the scores and so did a quick rewind to watch it properly.  Perfect score for that?! Totally over marked- where was the knock out content?
> 
> Alesha didnt get four 10s for anything. It almost like the judges have been told to hand out big scores to liven up the season.
> 
> ...






The JITTERBUG?!?!


----------



## liampreston (Nov 23, 2008)

The MAMBO??!?!!


----------



## ethel (Nov 23, 2008)

the HUSTLE???!!?


----------



## ethel (Nov 23, 2008)

here we go...


----------



## ethel (Nov 23, 2008)

go christine


----------



## liampreston (Nov 23, 2008)

Christina??!?!?!


----------



## ethel (Nov 23, 2008)

liampreston said:


> Christina??!?!?!



all of northern ireland is voting for her


----------



## ethel (Nov 23, 2008)

no, not jodie


----------



## liampreston (Nov 23, 2008)

Well that's Jodie out then


----------



## ethel (Nov 23, 2008)

i think so


----------



## Looby (Nov 23, 2008)

I hope Lisa falls over or headbutts Brendan or something.


----------



## FiFi (Nov 23, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> I hope Lisa falls over or headbutts Brendan or something.



No such luck.


----------



## liampreston (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## spanglechick (Nov 23, 2008)

very 

i think i just want jodie and ian to be my friends, rather embarrassingly...


----------



## FiFi (Nov 23, 2008)

spanglechick said:


> very
> 
> i think i just want jodie and ian to be my friends, rather embarrassingly...



Embarrassing maybe, but I know what you mean.
I want to invite them round for dinner and to get slightly giggly!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm disappointed too - wanted Jodie to stay, she and Ian have been really entertaining and I'll miss them, but it was unlikely she would be better than Lisa (who I find quite dull and a little annoying). I  really thought Christine would be in the dance off.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 23, 2008)

spanglechick said:


> very
> 
> i think i just want jodie and ian to be my friends, rather embarrassingly...



I think she has come across really, really well in this. Funny, endearing and down to earth. Very different from what I had imagined her to be.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 23, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I think she has come across really, really well in this. Funny, endearing and down to earth. Very different from what I had imagined her to be.



Indeed. Gutted to see them go, I wuv Jodie and Ian  Was actually quite choked when everyone gave them a standing ovation! 

Although I haven't much warmed to Lisa, I must admit that she really came alive in the quickstep this week and seemed genuine for the first time.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 23, 2008)

you absolutely couldn't knock that quickstep in the danceoff... but hen a quickstep is an easy dance to impress with - her chacha from last week vs jodie's jive in the danceoff?  not sure that jodie couldn't have won that one...


----------



## trashpony (Nov 23, 2008)

I will miss jodie. I don't really care who wins now - I don't like any of them


----------



## Melinda (Nov 24, 2008)

^^^ Same. 

Is it bad for me to say I enjoyed Lisa's fear? I got a slightly detached thrill from seeing her so terrified. 
It made me warm to her. 

Can someone PLEASE put Christine out of her clunking, wooden misery? A claw hammer should do the job. 
Her part in the group dance was pure comedy.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 24, 2008)

Boo!  Why did Lisa have to stay?  I don't like her.


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 24, 2008)

I'll miss Jodie too - she and Ian were easily my favourite couple this year .

Please now let one of the blokes win - if any of those women manage it I'll be very miffed. Both Lisa and Rachel leave me cold and Christine, love her, is not in the same league as the rest of them.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Nov 24, 2008)

Did anyone else see Jodie say 'Well we're fucked then' to her bloke when the bottom two were announced. You don't have to be much of a lip reader


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 24, 2008)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Did anyone else see Jodie say 'Well we're fucked then' to her bloke when the bottom two were announced. You don't have to be much of a lip reader



Awwww - that makes me like her even more


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 30, 2008)

I was worried for Rachel and Vincent then - well Vincent really  - shame it wasn't Lisa going as she annoys me but Christine had gone as far as she could I feel.


----------



## foamy (Nov 30, 2008)

vincent had a leaky eye! 

christine had to go, her standard of dancing was nowhere near the others. the first dance she did yesterday was terrible, her hair was bad, her dress was bad and her weird 'angry' pout was bad.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 30, 2008)

foamy said:


> *vincent had a leaky eye*!
> 
> christine had to go, her standard of dancing was nowhere near the others. the first dance she did yesterday was terrible, her hair was bad, her dress was bad and her weird 'angry' pout was bad.



I know. It made me feel quite weak at the knees....an other places


----------



## Relahni (Nov 30, 2008)

She's too good for that shitty tv programme.

bah.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 30, 2008)

heh

it's been a real slow burner this series - but this is really close now.

i don't like the girls.


----------



## Looby (Nov 30, 2008)

spanglechick said:


> heh
> 
> it's been a real slow burner this series - but this is really close now.
> 
> i don't like the girls.



I don't mind Rachel and she seems quite sweet but I can't warm to Lisa at all. 

It is going to be ridiculously close for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 7, 2008)

BRIAN!!! Loved the dance he and Kristina have just done - though dome bums bashing together would have made it for me 

As for the slebs - mmmmm I think Austin may be going. Shame, hope it's Lisa but I fear not


----------



## brix (Dec 7, 2008)

Barry Manilow!  Cool


----------



## trashpony (Dec 7, 2008)

Blimey - Barry Manilow won't rot down for years will he? How much plastic?!


----------



## Looby (Dec 7, 2008)

brix said:


> Barry Manilow!  Cool



I know.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 7, 2008)

brix said:


> Barry Manilow!  Cool



Is he singing though or miming? And dear god he's had a lot of work done  His eyebrows must be half way down the back of his head!!


----------



## brix (Dec 7, 2008)

Cheesetastic!!!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 7, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOO!!! 

I don't want Austin to go. Boo! Hope Lisa goes next week


----------



## Looby (Dec 7, 2008)

What was that on the floor during Austin and Erins dance? It looked like a pair of shoes.


----------



## brix (Dec 7, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> What was that on the floor during Austin and Erins dance? It looked like a pair of shoes.



I was sure Lisa and Brendan were going to go then.

Did something fall out of Erin's bra?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 7, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> What was that on the floor during Austin and Erins dance? It looked like a pair of shoes.



I think it was Erin's hair piece - or merkin I'm not sure


----------



## brix (Dec 7, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I think it was Erin's hair piece - or merkin I'm not sure



Merkin I reckon


----------



## liampreston (Dec 7, 2008)

Her hair pieces came loose, heh, fair play for carrying on!


----------



## liampreston (Dec 7, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Is he singing though or miming? And dear god he's had a lot of work done  His eyebrows must be half way down the back of his head!!



His Botox treatment is fair extreme. He looks like he can't move his mouth even to hold a note....


----------



## zoooo (Dec 7, 2008)

Poor Austin. 

Lisa can never win, the public don't warm to her enough.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 8, 2008)

I was sorry to see Lisa saved.  I'm not keen on her.

I honestly couldn't see, in the dance-off, how her waltz was better than Austin's dance.


----------



## Melinda (Dec 8, 2008)

Missed this, but heard the result. I'll have a catch up today at some point.  
Sad for Austin because at least he had natural rhythm and a semblance of a personality. 

All the 'how exciting, its all so close' stuff is shit. They're all dull and they need telling. 
Why dont they just hand Rachel the tooty mirrorball now and then the pros can dance out the rest of the series.


----------



## Melinda (Dec 8, 2008)

In fact when Rachel's profile goes through the roof this week because of the shots of her arm and arm with Vincent, then we'll have tearful denial stories from Rachel and her dead eyed fiance. 

And Lisa, just as I was beginning not to hate, I read an interview about her looking for a man-  but he _"mustnt be intimidated by her height, her career or her dancing!"_ 


The egos of these people! And they arent even all that!


----------



## trashpony (Dec 8, 2008)

Melinda said:


> In fact when Rachel's profile goes through the roof this week because of the shots of her arm and arm with Vincent, then we'll have tearful denial stories from Rachel and her dead eyed fiance.
> 
> And Lisa, just as I was beginning not to hate, I read an interview about her looking for a man-  but he _"mustnt be intimidated by her height, her career or her dancing!"_
> 
> ...



ooh you cynic!


----------



## Melinda (Dec 8, 2008)

trashpony said:


> ooh you cynic!



Morning honey! 

Ignore me, Im going to be a grouch today!


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 8, 2008)

Melinda said:


> [...]the pros can dance out the rest of the series.


No thank you; that'd be boring.

I really don't care about any of the couples left, mind you. So 6 and half a dozen.


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh poo - no Austin makes for an unhappy felix.

If Rachel wins I'll have a tantrum. Even Lisa is preferable and thats saying something!


----------



## tarannau (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow. Lisa and Rachel, the most charmless of the charmless. I think I'd have as much fun watching a couple of dolls rotate in a microwave.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 8, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Wow. Lisa and Rachel, the most charmless of the charmless. I think I'd have as much fun watching a couple of dolls rotate in a microwave.


More, actually: that sounds quite good.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 8, 2008)

I want Rachel to win ....but only because I have a lady crush on Vincent and would like to see his happy little face when he wins.

As long as it is not Lisa - she annoys me !


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 8, 2008)

Tom to win - surely?


----------



## zoooo (Dec 8, 2008)

Yesss!


----------



## Melinda (Dec 8, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> As long as it is not Lisa - she annoys me !



Poor girl cant get a date, I just cant understand it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 8, 2008)

spanglechick said:


> Tom to win - surely?


Just as long as its not Lisa.  Or Rachel.  ... Or Tom.


----------



## Melinda (Dec 8, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> Just as long as its not Lisa.  Or Rachel.  ... Or Tom.


John Sargeant as a last minute dance-in contestant.

or 

Kill them. KILL THEM ALLl! A mass slaughter- a fabulously choreographed orgy of violence; blood, sequins, glitter, severed writhing limbs and specially coloured ostrich feathers. 

Soundtrack: "Saturday Night's Alright For Fighting."


Dammit, let Flavia, Lilia and Kristina dance out the series.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 8, 2008)

Frankly, I'd be happy with a couple of episodes where Ola talks about what she wears in bed.


----------



## Melinda (Dec 8, 2008)

Do you ever get the feeling that James Jordan must have some mighty well hidden depths?


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 8, 2008)

Melinda said:


> Do you ever get the feeling that James Jordan must have some mighty well hidden depths?


  Yup.

I'm sure I don't _only_ dislike him out of jealousy.  I mean, it plays a part, but that's not all...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 8, 2008)

According to Mr. QofG's Ola was wearing far too much in the waltz on Saturday!

He did take comfort in Kristina's 'hustle' outfit though


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 8, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> I honestly couldn't see, in the dance-off, how her waltz was better than Austin's dance.




Healy lost a fair chunk of the public vote with that wanky, cringe inducing "OLE!" the week before, IMO.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 8, 2008)

I am quite glad Austin and Ern have gone.  There is something about her that really winds me up.  I totally love her dancing but really don't like her personality, and I didn't like him that much either.

I thought they were a bit rude the way they just walked off and left her hair on the floor too.  Slight sabotage me thinks.  

I don't like Rachel either but think she will win.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 8, 2008)

Me76 said:


> I am quite glad Austin and Ern have gone.  There is something about her that really winds me up.  I totally love her dancing but really don't like her personality, and I didn't like him that much either.
> 
> I thought they were a bit rude the way they just walked off and left her hair on the floor too.  Slight sabotage me thinks.
> 
> I don't like Rachel either but think she will win.



Ha ha my sentiments EXactly

Ive warmed to Lisa she is so unaware of how good she is and im liking her partnership with Brendan,,,,,

tom is a joy to watch but wants it to bad and camilla looks like a homewrecker


----------



## Melinda (Dec 10, 2008)

spanglechick said:


> Tom to win - surely?


Im finally watching last week's show, Ive had to stop watching to run and post this. 

Are you f*cking kidding me- how did Tom and Camilla's joyous foxtrot not get 4 tens? And Im Im speaking as someone who hasnt previously been too fussed about him. It was _wonderful._ Camilla's dress, hair, choreography- she's done SO well for him.   

Because I knew the result Ive watched Monday's ITT before actually watching the Saturday show and Im just crushed for Austin and Erin. I thought they were a fine and handsome couple. 

Erin has so much poise and and there is a beautiful classical grace to her. Without Austin this season would have been even more blah. 

Dammit- Lisa has such a sense of entitlement, everything I watch her do is coloured by that. Watching her a Brendan stomp about in reaction to their jive score was just sickening.


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 10, 2008)

I quite want Lisa to win. I've switched to her now Christine's been knocked out. Mrs SFM has had an irrational (in my eyes) hatred of certain contestants throughout i.e. Austin ("Ugly bastard with little feet"), Jodie ("Look at her stupid tiny head") and Lisa ("Silly cow"). She would settle for Tom winning but is really rooting for Rachel because she's short like her. I think Rachel might win but she's just a bit bland for my taste. That's my 10 bob's worth.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 10, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Wow. Lisa and Rachel, the most charmless of the charmless. I think I'd have as much fun watching a couple of dolls rotate in a microwave.



I quite like Lisa but Rachel is horribly bland.  Hendo hates her - he says she has dead shark eyes and has started calling her Mrs Shark.  Vincent is known as Mr Creep in our house.  He's appalling.

Tom FTW!


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Dec 13, 2008)

....and the fix is in. Bye Tom. With the girls joint first he can't get enough votes to be out of the dance off and he's not gonna win that against the girl's dances.


----------



## Looby (Dec 13, 2008)

I thought Toms first dance tonight was brilliant. Anyone remember what score he got for that?


----------



## Bomber (Dec 13, 2008)

Hmmm ? Am I still watching Strictly just to fantasize about Rachel Stevens bottom ?  Tonights Argentine Tango may have answered that question


----------



## Badger Kitten (Dec 13, 2008)

Lisa will get knocked out as public not keen.

Tom should go.


It's really close though.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 13, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> I thought Toms first dance tonight was brilliant. Anyone remember what score he got for that?



I thought it was a bit rubbish.  They really made a mistake by choosing the jive over ballroom. 

Lisa's foxtrot was AMAZING.

Still hate Rachel and her stupid lechy partner.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 13, 2008)

lisa to win


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 13, 2008)

whats going on with tess's cleavage???


----------



## Ms T (Dec 13, 2008)

Badger Kitten said:


> Lisa will get knocked out as public not keen.
> 
> Tom should go.
> 
> ...



Tom will go.  He's definitely in the dance-off and the judges will save Lisa rather than him.  Plus the public aren't that keen on Rachel either.  Probably because she has no personality.  Apparently even her ex's mum (Jeremy Edwards) says so.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Dec 13, 2008)

cripes bendy stunt-lifting gusset people


----------



## Ms T (Dec 13, 2008)

Badger Kitten said:


> cripes bendy stunt-lifting gusset people



They were a bit scary.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 13, 2008)

That was impressive, but it was more a circus act than anything you could call dancing.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 13, 2008)

I bloody love karen!!!!!!!


----------



## Badger Kitten (Dec 13, 2008)

zoooo said:


> That was impressive, but it was more a circus act than anything you could call dancing.



yes, it was very Blackpool.


The pro men made the jive look _cool_; compare Tom's embarassing campness.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Dec 13, 2008)

How bitter is Austin?


----------



## Badger Kitten (Dec 13, 2008)

Oh! Wonderful!


everyone is crying and jumping!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 13, 2008)

THATS bOLLOX!!!!!!!! its just a repeat of tonight and theyve made more fucking money!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 13, 2008)

fuck a duck.

was that planned then?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 13, 2008)

spanglechick said:


> fuck a duck.
> 
> was that planned then?



Its prolly so camilla can say she made a final!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

tom should have gone he does not dance like a finalist!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Badger Kitten (Dec 13, 2008)

they said earlier that ''the top 2 have the same number of votes''

now they are saying ''your votes will be carried over to the final''

wtf?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 13, 2008)

there will be a backlash i feel


----------



## zoooo (Dec 13, 2008)

Aw, but it was nice to see them genuinely all so happy and surprised, bless 'em.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 13, 2008)

wtf happened? I got embroiled in watching girls aloud and missed it


----------



## Ms T (Dec 13, 2008)

Badger Kitten said:


> they said earlier that ''the top 2 have the same number of votes''
> 
> now they are saying ''your votes will be carried over to the final''
> 
> wtf?



My guess is that something went wrong with the phone voting.  Tess said at the beginning of the programme that they'd had to close the phone lines.

Something is definitely amiss.  Am trying to speak to the Press Office to find out.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 13, 2008)

Badger Kitten said:


> they said earlier that ''the top 2 have the same number of votes''
> 
> now they are saying ''your votes will be carried over to the final''
> 
> wtf?


Yeah, run that by me again?

I was confused about that when they said it at the start.  What, the votes were _exactly_ the same?  

Do you think this was always planned, so they could have a 3 couple final?


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 13, 2008)

Ms T said:


> Tess said at the beginning of the programme that they'd had to close the phone lines.


Yup, but it didn't make sense.


----------



## Popsicle (Dec 13, 2008)

I was under the impression from when John Sergeant dropped out that they normall have a 3 couple final.

Seem to remember them saying that it would be interesting having 2 couples in the final.

So that might be why.

Or I might have made that up in my head.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 13, 2008)

Badger Kitten said:


> Oh! Wonderful!:
> 
> 
> everyone is crying and jumping!



what happened?


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 13, 2008)

Popsicle said:


> I was under the impression from when John Sergeant dropped out that they normall have a 3 couple final.
> 
> Seem to remember them saying that it would be interesting having 2 couples in the final.
> 
> ...


Yes, they normally have a 3 couple final, but if somebody's Dad dies, or John drops out, then the arithmetic doesn't work.

So, we were all set for this being a two couple final...when, oh dear, something happened with the phone lines.


----------



## Rollem (Dec 13, 2008)

have i missed something?


----------



## trashpony (Dec 13, 2008)

Rollem said:


> have i missed something?



I hope someone answers you. I'm pissing in the dark here


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 13, 2008)

They put all 3 acts through!!!!! BOLLOX


----------



## trashpony (Dec 13, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> They put all 3 acts through!!!!! BOLLOX



what???! what's the point of that?


----------



## Rollem (Dec 13, 2008)

thats a bit wank, why didnt they just miss a week on air instead?

oh well, good job i never actually bother to vote


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 13, 2008)

trashpony said:


> what???! what's the point of that?



Exactly---- fucking drama for sod all and wont it be exciting to do it all again next week


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 13, 2008)

Rollem said:


> thats a bit wank, why didnt they just miss a week on air instead?
> 
> oh well, good job i never actually bother to vote



me too- glad i kept my voting for ALEX


----------



## purves grundy (Dec 13, 2008)

Oh dear. Shouldn't have done that.

Would the BBC actually dare try another phone-in con, though?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 13, 2008)

purves grundy said:


> Oh dear. Shouldn't have done that.
> 
> Would the BBC actually dare try another phone-in con, though?



I reckon they did it to avoid a fix as something went wrong with the phonelines and voting!!!!!!!


----------



## perthperson (Dec 13, 2008)

I think it's because there's no way Tom could have avoided being in the bottom 2 and in the dance-off, because the two girls got 3 points and he only got 1. -

Rachel 3
Lisa 3
Tom 1

So even if he came top of the public vote and got 3 points for that one of the girls would still get 2 points for coming 2nd with the public and so beat him eg

Rachel 3 + 2 = 5
Lisa 3 + 1 = 4
Tom 1 + 3 = 4


Therefore (imo) the bbc reckoned they'd be committing some sort of fraud on us* because they say "if you want to keep x from the dance off, vote for them"  They hadn't worked out what would happen if 2 of the 3 couples tied for top place with the judges.

*And obviously then there would be a bigger scandal than J Ross and R Brand and probably Gordon Brown and the Archbishop of Canterbury would have to resign.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 13, 2008)

perthperson said:


> I think it's because there's no way Tom could have avoided being in the bottom 2 and in the dance-off, because the two girls got 3 points and he only got 1. -
> 
> Rachel 3
> Lisa 3
> ...


<doh>  I think you're right.

Why couldn't Tess have explained it like that?


----------



## perthperson (Dec 13, 2008)

It'll be better with a 3 way final anyway I reckon - I think Tom probably has a good chance of winning if it's all the public vote in the final - can't remember if that's how it works in the final?

Gives the tabloids more fodder for the next week anyway.


----------



## purves grundy (Dec 13, 2008)

Yeah:



> All three couples in BBC One's Strictly Come Dancing semi-final have gone through to the final after two hopefuls tied after the judges' scoring.
> 
> As a result, presenter Lisa Snowdon and singer Rachel Stevens were both given the maximum points available.
> 
> ...


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Dec 14, 2008)

This all stems from the twattish way they award 3 points each for a tie, instead of the mathematically correct 2.5.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 14, 2008)

Badger Kitten said:


> cripes bendy stunt-lifting gusset people





Ms T said:


> They were a bit scary.



Just watching it now - though now what happens courtesy of someone on the train's NOTW! - and I didn't like that show dance.

The acrobatics were amazing but I didn't think it was dancing, it was lifting and throwing and preening and strange faces.

Not for me. Plus, yeah, they did look quite scary!


----------



## Me76 (Dec 14, 2008)

Reading news of the world (briefly because it was the front page news and someone else had it down the pub) Perthperson is right. 

Basically, no one in the BBC had done the maths and so they realised the vote was rubbish.  

Hhhhmmm is all I have to say.  Although I am glad Tom is still in.  Rachel is so going to win - although I really hope Lisa does. 

They are the two better dancers, and I just really don;t like Rachel, or Vincent.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Dec 15, 2008)

Bloody hell! First week I *actually* vote for someone (Lisa) and they cock the voting up! 

Could live with either Lisa or Tom winning but don't want Rachel _and her cold, dead eyes of a shark_ to win

(Vincent = Mr Tumnus the Fawn!)


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 15, 2008)

secretsquirrel said:


> Bloody hell! First week I *actually* vote for someone (Lisa) and they cock the voting up!


Good.  I hope that happens every time someone votes for Lisa.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Dec 15, 2008)

Frankly, I'm not mad about any of them this year - there's no Alesha equivalent  I've heard Rachel compared in the same breath but that's quite clearly sacrilege.

Lisa gets my vote only for the shallow reason is she's a tall bird like me and so I have a *tiny* bit of empathy!


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 15, 2008)

secretsquirrel said:


> Frankly, I'm not mad about any of them this year - there's no Alesha equivalent  I've heard Rachel compared in the same breath but that's quite clearly sacrilege.


Well, quite.  I don't warm to any of them, to be honest.  But I do quite like Camilla Dawawawah.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 15, 2008)

secretsquirrel said:


> Frankly, I'm not mad about any of them this year - there's no Alesha equivalent  I've heard Rachel compared in the same breath but that's quite clearly sacrilege.
> 
> Lisa gets my vote only for the shallow reason is she's a tall bird like me and so I have a *tiny* bit of empathy!



Rachel for me  but that is only 'cos I lurve pointy eared Vincent


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Dec 15, 2008)

There's a brilliant blog comment about SCD here


----------



## Maggot (Dec 15, 2008)

The BBC are now offering refunds to voters who feel they were conned.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/7784592.stm


----------



## zoooo (Dec 15, 2008)

They're such pussies. Ooh, have your votes been moved to the same show a week later? Have your money back... Ooh has Jonathan Ross offended you? We'll get rid of him.

Grow a backbone!


----------



## trashpony (Dec 20, 2008)

Oh no - poor Tom


----------



## ethel (Dec 20, 2008)

i know! it's interesting to know that he had the highest public vote last week though.


----------



## ethel (Dec 20, 2008)

tom and camilla have to come first with the public to stay in! eek!


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 20, 2008)

sarahluv said:


> tom and camilla have to come first with the public to stay in! eek!


It's another cock up.

3
3
1

The available votes are 3, 2, 1.  So Tom can only get a max of 4.  Whereas the lowest either of the other two could get is 4. 

Suppose one of the couples with a 3 gets a 1 from the public, that'd be a draw for last place.  No dance off, so who goes?


----------



## ethel (Dec 20, 2008)

they said at the start that in the event of a draw, the couple with the highest public vote would go through.


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 20, 2008)

Lisa, is gonna walk this


----------



## ethel (Dec 20, 2008)

smug smug smug


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 20, 2008)

sarahluv said:


> they said at the start that in the event of a draw, the couple with the highest public vote would go through.


And so how do they decide which other couple goes through if there's a draw for bottom place?


----------



## ethel (Dec 20, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> And so how do they decide which other couple goes through if there's a draw for bottom place?



the public vote. i'm confused now


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 20, 2008)

sarahluv said:


> the public vote. i'm confused now


So, they'll have a second public vote?

There's 2 couples in the next stage.  The best Tom can do is draw with the bottom of the other 2 couples.  So how do they decide which goes through: Tom & Camilla or the other couple?


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 20, 2008)

Tom went through.  OK, someone will have to explain that to me.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 20, 2008)

ITS A FUCKING FIXXXXXXX---bloody LIsa should be in final!!!


----------



## Looby (Dec 20, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> ITS A FUCKING FIXXXXXXX---bloody LIsa should be in final!!!



No she bloody shouldn't, I'm glad she isn't. Not so smug now are they?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Dec 20, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> No she bloody shouldn't, I'm glad she isn't. Not so smug now are they?




I just hope tom wins now


----------



## Ms T (Dec 20, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> Tom went through.  OK, someone will have to explain that to me.



He got the most public votes.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 20, 2008)

Tom and Camilla's show dance was FAB-U-LOUS.  They've gotta win, surely?


----------



## Looby (Dec 20, 2008)

Ms T said:


> Tom and Camilla's show dance was FAB-U-LOUS.  They've gotta win, surely?



I think so, that last dance was amazing. I've really liked Camilla this series.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 20, 2008)

fix , he should never have even been in the final this series has been a farce , i would have prefered John Sargeant to win


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 20, 2008)

that wasn't a great final was it, well the dancing was good, but bruce's jokes were terrible, and it didnt seem to flow as well as the other shows


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 20, 2008)

I would have liked to have seen Vincent - and Rachel - win but I am happy for Tom and Camilla and certainly think they did the better show dance


----------



## trashpony (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm glad Tom and Camilla won - she really really deserved it and he has been brilliant. Rachel is too dull for words


----------



## Rollem (Dec 20, 2008)

well, i think that lisa and brendan should have made it to the final two, and rachel and vincent should have won.

i enjoyed the final though, there was some great dancing tonight, i particularly loved ola and james' cha-cha-chaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Melinda (Dec 20, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> No she bloody shouldn't, I'm glad she isn't. Not so smug now are they?



You speak for me too  I  thought she had the right to feel very hard done by considering the voting shenanigans, until I saw her ropey show dance  OMG How bad was it?! Posing and rolling about on the floor?! Brendan struggling to lift and roll her- WAY too advanced for her. I had my hand over my mouth in embarrassment!

Rachel's showdance was better- but still wasnt a patch on Matt/Flavia, Alesha/Matthew last year. 

Tom's showdance was spectacular. Im SO happy for him and Camilla who Ive *really* enjoyed this season for the first time.


----------



## Melinda (Dec 20, 2008)

Rollem said:


> well, i think that lisa and brendan should have made it to the final two, and rachel and vincent should have won.


I did feel bad for her- it was a straight popularity contest and she isnt always likeable. 
However her Showdance was just , I would have been  gutted for Tom had she performed that in the final. 



> i enjoyed the final though, there was some great dancing tonight, i particularly loved ola and james' cha-cha-chaaaaaaaaa


Agreed! 

**Stand out final highlights **

The Past Champions Dance was STUNNING- Nothing this season has been close to being that fabulous and exciting. Jill, Mark, Darren and the heavenly Alesha were all SO ACE and the dance had everything this season lacked- real punch, charisma and genuine delight. 

Austin and Erin - I liked it  very much- he shoulda been in the final!

Kristin and Brian dancing to Duffy- they have both made a HUGE impact this season, Hayley disappeared into the background.

I hope the casting is better next year, I fear they are running out of quality celebrities- Im looking out for  Kerry Katona and Michael Barrymoore.


----------



## stavros (Dec 20, 2008)

ruffneck23 said:


> i would have prefered John Sargeant to win



John is still a winner in my eyes, and what's more he remains unbeaten.


----------



## Rollem (Dec 20, 2008)

lisa's show dance was exceptionally shocking, lol!


----------



## trashpony (Dec 20, 2008)

Rollem said:


> lisa's show dance was exceptionally shocking, lol!



I wanted her in the final but having seen that, I'm glad she wasn't. Would have been v embarrassing


----------



## Rollem (Dec 20, 2008)

oh no, i wouldn't have minded that at all, she deserved to be in the final two, and i am all for embarassment


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 20, 2008)

Rollem said:


> lisa's show dance was exceptionally shocking, lol!



have to agree with this, the lifts were terrible, would have loved to have seen them in the final two and Rachel 3rd


----------



## Melinda (Dec 20, 2008)

LOL at Lisa's lifts! I cant stop creasing!


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 20, 2008)

Lisa and Brenda's show dance showed why they shouldn't have been in the final two.  And Tom's was just better than Rachel's.  More entertaining, more going on, a better showcase for what he did well.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 20, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> Lisa and Brenda's show dance showed why they shouldn't have been in the final two.  And Tom's was just better than Rachel's.  More entertaining, more going on, a better showcase for what he did well.



That was as much down to Camilla as anything. She did a really smart thing there - completely moved the goalposts on Rachel and Lisa


----------



## Melinda (Dec 20, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> Lisa and Brenda's show dance showed why they shouldn't have been in the final two.  And Tom's was just better than Rachel's.  More entertaining, more going on, a better showcase for what he did well.



I wasnt keen on Lisa, but be fair! Her showdance didnt reflect her performance level in the past few weeks.

It was disastrous. But then again it was very try hard- which is *exactly* what she is


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 20, 2008)

Melinda said:


> LOL at Lisa's lifts! I cant stop creasing!


That rolling lift.  God, Brendan, what were you thinking?

It was a crap routine, too.  He clearly thought he could emulate the couple they had on last week, but he was wrong on many levels.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 20, 2008)

trashpony said:


> That was as much down to Camilla as anything. She did a really smart thing there - completely moved the goalposts on Rachel and Lisa


Of course.  I nearly typed that.  But the point is that the professionals need to play to the celeb's strengths, which Brendan hopelessly misjudged, but which Camilla got to a T.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 20, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> Of course.  I nearly typed that.  But the point is that the professionals need to play to the celeb's strengths, which Brendan hopelessly misjudged, but which Camilla got to a T.  (Tee hee).



Yeah, Brendan is a wanker and showed that tonight. And Vincent isn't that good at ballroom tbh.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 20, 2008)

Melinda said:


> I wasnt keen on Lisa, but be fair! Her showdance didnt reflect her performance level in the past few weeks.


No, it didn't.  But she was in the final.  That's pretty good going.  And had it been down to her show dance, she'd have crashed out at that stage.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 20, 2008)

trashpony said:


> And Vincent isn't that good at ballroom tbh.


I'd have been happy for Vincent to win; I like him.  I just don't care about Rachel.  

But in the end, Tom's show dance was just better.


----------



## Melinda (Dec 20, 2008)

But I do have to admit freaking out when I saw what Camilla was wearing! The harlequin cummerbund and the culottes gave me the fear?!

I thought she was about to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory! Again!


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 20, 2008)

Camilla's outfits are consistently the worst.  

(God, I think I'm overdoing the camp now!  )


----------



## Rollem (Dec 20, 2008)

anyone found a youtube of lisa's show dance yet?


----------



## zoooo (Dec 20, 2008)

Did Brucey call Brendan Brenda by accident at one point?

Or did I imagine that?


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 20, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Did Brucey call Brendan Brenda by accident at one point?


Yes, he did!


----------



## Melinda (Dec 20, 2008)

God!  His song and dance number !!


----------



## zoooo (Dec 20, 2008)

Oh, gawd bless Bruce. Hehee!


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 20, 2008)

Why did they let him do it?  He was never much of a singer at the peak of his powers, but _now_...


----------



## Melinda (Dec 21, 2008)

Rollem said:


> anyone found a youtube of lisa's show dance yet?



Found it!!  I still had to watch it with my hand across my mouth! 

Some of the comments are piss funny:


> Brendan looked like he was trying to roll up a carpet.
> I'm pretty sure he was aiming to lift her above his head rather than bury his face between buttcheeks...though with Brendan...who knows?


----------



## Melinda (Dec 21, 2008)

Kelly Brook is in the Christmas Show! Yay!


----------



## zoooo (Dec 21, 2008)

With Brian! Woo. 

Is there a link to the now infamous Brendan/Lisa 'dance'?


----------



## Melinda (Dec 21, 2008)

zoooo said:


> With Brian! Woo.
> 
> Is there a link to the now infamous Brendan/Lisa 'dance'?



Enjoy!

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=3DAOLqqJLDM&feature=channel


----------



## zoooo (Dec 21, 2008)

Thank youuuuuuuuu!


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 22, 2008)

Ms T said:


> Tom and Camilla's show dance was FAB-U-LOUS.  They've gotta win, surely?



http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=kLZrTyJ14d0


----------



## DRINK? (Dec 22, 2008)

Camilla is so lovely, chuffed she won and Tom is alright, Lisa and Rachael are both dull as dishwater.... Brendan is a horrible toad of a man and Vincent has sex pest written all over him...the right person won lovely Camilla


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 22, 2008)

DRINK? said:


> Camilla is so lovely, chuffed she won and Tom is alright, Lisa and Rachael are both dull as dishwater.... Brendan is a horrible toad of a man and Vincent has sex pest written all over him...the right person won lovely Camilla



when you put it like that, you're right on all counts


----------

